# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Mai 2019 às 00:56)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mai 2019 às 12:41)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o 1º dia de Maio, continua igual do final de Abril, ou seja bem quente, com a temperatura já a rondar os 25ºC.


----------



## Geopower (1 Mai 2019 às 12:52)

Maio começa com dia frio no litoral oeste. Céu nublado com abertas.
15.7°C. Vento forte de NW com rajadas. Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mai 2019 às 13:43)

Bom dia, 
Primeiro dia de maio começa quente e com céu limpo, como os últimos dias de abril. Temperatura atual de 22,9ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mai 2019 às 14:54)

Nortada contínua, durante a madrugada foi bem violenta. Ainda não passou dos 21ºC, contraste contra o dia de amanhã que se prevê 30ºC...


----------



## criz0r (1 Mai 2019 às 16:14)

Boa tarde,

O mês das trovoadas inicia-se ameno e com Nortada moderada por aqui. Espero que o acumulado final seja razoável e com boas perspectivas para o Verão.


----------



## RStorm (1 Mai 2019 às 18:53)

Boa Tarde

Primeiro de dia de Maio começa com temperatura amena, nortada fraca e céu limpo, embora se tenha apresentado com alguma nebulosidade baixa durante o inicio da manhã.
Que Maio nos traga mais alguma chuvinha e, se possível, que faça jus ao seu bom nome   

*Ontem: *

Mínima: *10,6ºC *
Máxima: *22,4ºC *
*
Hoje: 
*
Mínima: *11,1ºC *
Máxima: *23,5ºC *

T. Atual: *20,8ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Fall9 (1 Mai 2019 às 19:14)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (1 Mai 2019 às 20:17)

Boa tarde, 

O dia foi passado pela Golegã e depois por Torres Novas, éramos para ir ao Paul do Boquilobo e depois acabámos por não ir, obrigado na mesma pelas informações @Pedro1993 fica para uma próxima.

Dia quente e abafado, alguns "cogumelos" para o interior.

Fotos do Jardim das Rosas, Torres Novas

















Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mai 2019 às 20:45)

Nuvens a desfilar junto à costa mas em terra, vista para NW, culpada é a nortada. Pelo satélite o desfile vem desde Leiria:






Nortada moderada continua, Cabo da Roca ainda com vento médio acima de 40 km/h, com pico de* 55 km/h* às 12h UTC 

Gradiente de temperaturas em Lisboa variou entre 24ºC no centro da cidade, 21ºC por Belas, 16ºC pelo Cabo Raso. Como são cerca de 30 km de distância, cerca de* -0,25ºC/km*, do leste ao oeste lisboeta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mai 2019 às 21:10)

remember disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> O dia foi passado pela Golegã e depois por Torres Novas, éramos para ir ao Paul do Boquilobo e depois acabámos por não ir, obrigado na mesma pelas informações @Pedro1993 fica para uma próxima.
> 
> ...



Boas fotos, de um local que eu conheço tão bem, ainda passei por lá ontem, aqui é o açude real, onde eu costumo fazer registos sempre que ocorre cheias, essa zona mais baixa onde estão as roseiras, fica submersa, sempre que o rio sobe e salta por cima dos muros.
Na Casa-Estúdio Carlos Relvas, está uma boa exposição, como muitas fotografias do Paúl do Boquilobo, e mesmo do rio Tejo, ainda não fui lá ver, mas está patente até Julho.
Mas mesmo em Torres Novas, existe muitos locais para vistar e passar um dia agradável.
Quando quiseres voltar, podemo-sempre marcar por lá um cafézinho, e ainda te posso fazer uma vistinha guiada á reserva natural, se quiseres.
Agora até me deixaste orgulhoso em ver estas fotos, tiradas por um "turista", por assim dizer.
Mesmo eu que sou de Torres Novas, e existe sempre mais qualquer para conhecer, ou visitar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mai 2019 às 22:43)

Boa noite,
Hoje o dia começou quente, mas à tarde a nortada baixou a temperatura. A máxima registou-se, portanto, ao início da tarde, um típico dia de julho ou junho aqui por estas bandas.  

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 24,9°C 
Mín: 10,9°C 
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h N 
ÍUV máx: 9

Corroios 
Máx: 25,7°C 
Mín: 11,7°C

Agora estão 15,4°C e céu limpo. Nota-se o arrefecimento noturno devido à nortada, algo que não acontecia há umas quantas semanas.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2019 às 22:46)

Boas, 
Nortada violenta em Alcabideche. 
De momento rajada máxima de 85 km/h.
Isto está o pandemónio!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Mai 2019 às 22:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Nortada violenta em Alcabideche.
> De momento rajada máxima de 85 km/h.
> Isto está o pandemónio!!


Sinal de caloraça à porta 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2019 às 23:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sinal de caloraça à porta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdade, mas ficar com um brinde destes.
Esta manhã estava alguma roupa espalhada na rua, vendaveis daqueles.


----------



## remember (1 Mai 2019 às 23:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Boas fotos, de um local que eu conheço tão bem, ainda passei por lá ontem, aqui é o açude real, onde eu costumo fazer registos sempre que ocorre cheias, essa zona mais baixa onde estão as roseiras, fica submersa, sempre que o rio sobe e salta por cima dos muros.
> Na Casa-Estúdio Carlos Relvas, está uma boa exposição, como muitas fotografias do Paúl do Boquilobo, e mesmo do rio Tejo, ainda não fui lá ver, mas está patente até Julho.
> Mas mesmo em Torres Novas, existe muitos locais para vistar e passar um dia agradável.
> Quando quiseres voltar, podemo-sempre marcar por lá um cafézinho, e ainda te posso fazer uma vistinha guiada á reserva natural, se quiseres.
> ...


Desconhecia a zona e gostei bastante, a zona de Torres Novas está bastante desenvolvida e pelo que pude constatar os espaços verdes são bastantes. Estava a ver isso mesmo agora no site da CM de Torres Novas.

Ainda vi o castelo por cima do Jardim das Rosas, mas já não deu para passar por lá.

O rio Almonda tem o jardim da avenida de um lado e o jardim das rosas do outro, bastantes peixes no rio.

Agora já sei o nome do rio

Por aqui, 15.6°C, 77% de HR e vento fraco de Norte, a pressão está nos 1011 hPa.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mai 2019 às 07:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Nortada violenta em Alcabideche.
> De momento rajada máxima de 85 km/h.
> Isto está o pandemónio.



Certo, por aqui esteve vento fraquito durante a noite. Apesar de estar perto da costa oeste, a nortada nunca quer nada com a Charneca da Caparica. Rajada máxima 17,8 km/h N. 
11,2°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2019 às 09:12)

Boas, 
Como previsto entrada de ar seco, não havendo capacete na serra. 
De madrugada ainda rendeu rajada máxima de 72 km/h.
16,3 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2019 às 12:01)

Dados de ontem em termos de rajada máxima na zona:

Alcabideche: 85 km/h (wunderground)
Cabo da Roca: 83 km/h (IPMA)
Pai do Vento: 82 km/h (Wunderground)
Cabo Raso: 72 km/h (IPMA)
Praia do Guincho: 69 km/h (Weatherlinkg map)

Provavelmente a zona da Malveira da Serra- Arneiro terá ido aos 90 km/h - 100 km/h.

E mais que fortes rajadas constantes é a velocidade média do vento que é igualmente elevada.

Os bombeiros de Alcabideche não tiveram qualquer ocorrência,  como por exemplo queda de árvore o que atesta bem como a zona está habituada e tem poder encaixe tremendo.
Ainda há dias reparei que uma árvore de fruto de um quintal do vizinho, nomeadamente um pessegueiro já está com deformação no tronco devido ao vento da zona.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (2 Mai 2019 às 12:54)

Boa tarde, belos dias de verão por aqui sempre na casa dos 27/28ºC, mas hoje promete ser mais quente já estão 25.7ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Mai 2019 às 12:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, mas ficar com um brinde destes.
> Esta manhã estava alguma roupa espalhada na rua, vendaveis daqueles.



Ou seja, nada a que tu e a malta da encosta Sul da serra já não estejam habituados , fenómeno localizado daqueles  Ver se é desta que conseguimos reunir a malta, e fazer umas medições .

------------------------------

Por aqui, tal como esperado depois uma mínima de 12.1ºc, a mais baixa dos últimos dias, o dia vai ser o oposto ao ser o dia mais quente dos últimos, e em princípio do ano até ao momento, vamos ver , neste momento sobe com vontade  Já 25.2ºc , vento praticamente nulo , e humidade já nos medíocres 41%.


----------



## criz0r (2 Mai 2019 às 13:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ver se é desta que conseguimos reunir a malta, e fazer umas medições .



Boas, ora ai está algo de valor. Aquela zona já pede mesmo um estudo sobre isso.
Por acaso ainda á coisa de 2/3 meses, fui dar uma volta pela Vila de Sintra e aproveitei também para conhecer a tão famosa Barragem da Mula. Na altura, já ao final da tarde, estava um Sol fantástico e do nada em pouco mais de 30m cobriu-se tudo com um nevoeiro bem denso e frio. Micro-clima curioso daquela zona.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mai 2019 às 15:09)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje o dia está a ser quente e com céu limpo. Apesar de uma mínima bastante baixa, o dia segue com uma máxima de 26,8°C na Charneca e de 27,4°C em Corroios.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2019 às 15:29)

Boa tarde 

29,6°C
42%
Bruma 
Cumulus muito ao longe no horizonte a Leste.

IC2, Santa Iria






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (2 Mai 2019 às 15:38)

*28,1ºC*. Não fiz mal a ninguém para levar com este calor outra vez..


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2019 às 15:42)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde 29,6°C 42% Bruma Cumulus muito ao longe no horizonte a Leste.



Estremoz já com bastantes Cumulus espalhados pelo céu mas ainda sem grande desenvolvimento vertical... Talvez mais uma horita e e alguns comecem a desenvolver-se verticalmente...


----------



## david 6 (2 Mai 2019 às 16:07)

isto sem dados de temperatura é uma tristeza, só me mete activo quando chove :C, posso dizer que está bom calor, olhando pelas estações mais próximos e o que sinto lá fora, posso dizer à vontade que já bateu os *30ºC* certeza


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2019 às 18:09)

Esta tarde foi bem quente, diria também que a tempertaura máxima devia ter ultrapassado os 30ºC, e só não deu tanto a sensação de mais calor, devido a uma brisa que "corria", neste inicio de tarde.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (2 Mai 2019 às 18:11)

Incrivel cehgou aos 32ºC, por agora estão 30ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mai 2019 às 19:19)

Maio de 2019 a iniciar de um modo contrário ao Maio de 2018 que foi bem ameno. 

Já saiu boletim de Abril, felizmente situação de seca melhorou na maioria acima do Tejo.


----------



## RStorm (2 Mai 2019 às 19:29)

Boa Tarde
Mais um dia de verão A  temperatura só não subiu mais, graças à chegada da nortada a meio da tarde 
Houve alguma nebulosidade convectiva durante a tarde no quadrante leste, mas nada de especial... 

Mínima: *14,1ºC *
Máxima: *27,6ºC *

T. Atual: *25,0ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mai 2019 às 20:29)

Nova máxima do ano: *27,4ºC*
Mínimas continuam frescas: *11,4ºC
*
Os 31ºC de Alcácer já se foram, Coruche com horárias de *31,1ºC*, possivelmente foi aos 32ºC, coisa que se deve repetir nos próximos 3 dias. 

Jacarandás (as que pintam Lisboa de roxo) sempre a serem as últimas, ainda completamente despidas e a largarem "resina" (não deve ser o termo botânico correto).


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2019 às 21:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nova máxima do ano: *27,4ºC*
> Mínimas continuam frescas: *11,4ºC
> *
> Os 31ºC de Alcácer já se foram, Coruche com horárias de *31,1ºC*, possivelmente foi aos 32ºC, coisa que se deve repetir nos próximos 3 dias.
> ...



Pois os jacarandás, são lindos quando estão em floração, ainda para mais, quando é uma avenida inteira.
A "resina", que falas, creio que seja um tipo de melada que a flor deixa cair, deixa até as calçadas bastante sujas, mas nunca li muito acerca do assunto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2019 às 21:13)

remember disse:


> Desconhecia a zona e gostei bastante, a zona de Torres Novas está bastante desenvolvida e pelo que pude constatar os espaços verdes são bastantes. Estava a ver isso mesmo agora no site da CM de Torres Novas.
> 
> Ainda vi o castelo por cima do Jardim das Rosas, mas já não deu para passar por lá.
> 
> ...



O castelo de Torres Novas, pode ser simples, mas bem bonito, ainda está sempre por lá os pavões, que são os únicos habitantes agora.
O rio Almonda, dentro da cidade está com muita vida, em termos de peixes, pois ali a água está em boa condições, só depois de passar o TorresShoping, é que recebe o aflente da ribeira da Boa Água, que é para onde fazem descargas ilegais de várias indústrias.
Essa zona onde criaram o jardim das rosas, antigamente eram tudo hortas, e foi aí que depois fizeram aquele desvio, criando ali um segundo espelho de água.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2019 às 21:41)

Boas,

Maxima de 25,1 graus
Mínima de 13,1 graus

Neste momento 19,3 graus e vento moderado com rajadas.

@Ricardo Carvalho 
@criz0r

Sim,  que essa campanha de medições seja este ano.


----------



## remember (2 Mai 2019 às 21:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O castelo de Torres Novas, pode ser simples, mas bem bonito, ainda está sempre por lá os pavões, que são os únicos habitantes agora.
> O rio Almonda, dentro da cidade está com muita vida, em termos de peixes, pois ali a água está em boa condições, só depois de passar o TorresShoping, é que recebe o aflente da ribeira da Boa Água, que é para onde fazem descargas ilegais de várias indústrias.
> Essa zona onde criaram o jardim das rosas, antigamente eram tudo hortas, e foi aí que depois fizeram aquele desvio, criando ali um segundo espelho de água.


Cheguei a ir também ao torreshoping estava em remodelações, gostei bastante da zona, apesar de ainda ter ficado muita coisa para visitar... Em relação ao rio cheguei a ver pessoas a pescar, o jardim está muito bem conseguido

Máxima de 29.2°C  agora 21.3°C, 55% de HR e vento fraco de Norte, a pressão está nos 1008 hPa



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mai 2019 às 23:42)

Boas noites,
Hoje foi mais um dia e céu limpo e bastante calor. A máxima ultrapassou, mais uma vez, os 27ºC, no entanto não ultrapassando o máximo anual de 27,3ºC no passado domingo.  Já à noite teve algum vento, sendo que a mínima foi bastante baixa. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 27,1ºC
Mín: 11,1ºC
Rajada máxima: 22 km/h N
ÍUV máx: 8

Corroios
Máx: 28,9ºC 
Mín: 12,9ºC 

Agora estão (ainda) 18,8ºC e céu limpo, A temperatura esteve acima dos 20ºC até às 22:30.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2019 às 12:13)

Hoje está mais calor por cá, já nos 24 graus.
A mínima foi alta, cerca de 16,8 graus.


----------



## criz0r (3 Mai 2019 às 15:08)

Boas,

Mais um dia acima dos 25ºC com actuais *26,5ºC*. O vento vai soprando fraco com rajadas moderadas de Noroeste.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mai 2019 às 16:38)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Hoje mais fresco por cá, com uns actuais 28.5ºc, mas muito agradável devido ao A/C natural a funcionar na perfeição, vento fraco a moderado de SW   Ontem foi o dia mais quente do ano por cá, com 30.2ºc , mas será provavelmente batido já manhã! Até onde se consegue ver  as previsões, é isto , calor e mais calor , nisto não damos hipótese .

-----------------------------------
@jonas_87 ,@criz0r 

Ver quem é que alinha , para se começar a ver a coisa lá para Junho, e depois é só ir vendo as previsões


----------



## remember (3 Mai 2019 às 18:16)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Por Benfica corre pouco vento, não conheço nenhuma estação próxima que seja de fiar,mas devem estar uns 24/25°C  

Nova máxima anual na Póvoa com 30.5°C 

Estava aqui a ver a estação clássica de Alverca, marcava 28.1°C às 12h.


Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Mai 2019 às 19:12)

Que bafo ainda a esta hora  dentro de casa já ultrapassou os 25°C

Dados do dia e actuais:










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (3 Mai 2019 às 19:14)

Boa Tarde

Mais do mesmo: sol, temperatura quente, nortada fraca a moderada e alguns "farrapitos" no céu durante a tarde.

Mínima: *13,6ºC *
Máxima: *27,9ºC *

T. Atual: *25,3ºC *
HR: 40% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mai 2019 às 21:32)

Bem quente pela manhã, já às 9h da manhã custava andar em avenidas oeste-este.

Máxima do ano: *28,8ºC
*
Lisboa Geofísico parece ter chegado aos 30ºC hoje.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mai 2019 às 21:54)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Hoje mais fresco por cá, com uns actuais 28.5ºc, mas muito agradável devido ao A/C natural a funcionar na perfeição, vento fraco a moderado de SW. Ontem foi o dia mais quente do ano por cá, com 30.2ºc , mas será provavelmente batido já manhã! Até onde se consegue ver  as previsões, é isto , calor e mais calor , nisto não damos hipótese.
> 
> ...



@Ricardo Carvalho 
@criz0r 
@jonas_87 

Eu gostava de alinhar, mas não poderei ir medir. Em junho terei algumas coisas para fazer, e até se calhar vou abandonar um pouco o fórum por causa disso.  
________________ 
Falando do assunto que nos interessa, hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano até ao momento, mais 0,1°C que a máxima anterior. A mínima também foi a mais alta do ano até agora. De resto, foi um dia completamente normal, sem nada mais a dizer. 
De salientar que Corroios chegou bem perto dos 30°C.  

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 27,4°C 
Mín: 14,1°C 
Rajada máxima: 20 km/h ONO 
ÍUV máx: 8 

Corroios
Máx: 29,9°C 
Mín: 15,7°C 

Agora estão 18,8°C e céu limpo, um pouco mais frio do que ontem. Próxima semana poderemos ter algum frio e alguma chuva, que poderá, em certos pontos do Norte,
que poderá acumular em alguns dias a normal do mês.  Por aqui não deverá acumular assim muito.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mai 2019 às 10:09)

Bom dia,
O tempo já está a aquecer. 
Depois de uma mínima relativamente baixa, o dia segue com 19,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mai 2019 às 20:44)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem quente, e já se torna um pouco díficil trabalhar durante das horas mais quentes, na rua, em que já apetece bem "fugir", para uma sombra.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mai 2019 às 21:02)

Boa noite,
Apesar de o dia ter começado quente, a máxima não foi assim tão alta, visto que a partir das 13:10 começou a soprar um vento fraco a moderado de noroeste. Já em Corroios, que é normalmente um forno, registou uma temperatura bem mais elevada. Aí a Nortada não teve tanta influência. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 25,5ºC (registada às 13:06)
Mín: 11,5ºC
Rajada máxima: 22 km/h NO
ÍUV máx: 9

Corroios
Máx: 27,9ºC (registada às 18:21)
Mín: 13,4ºC

Agora estão 20,5ºC e céu limpo. Este tempo tem sido bastante estranho, pois há uma semana atrás a vala aqui ao pé de mim corria, e agora está completamente seca. Toda a água que existia secou, e parece que estamos em finais de junho com tanta melga aqui à volta.


----------



## Geopower (4 Mai 2019 às 22:10)

Dia de céu limpo na costa oeste.
Mínima: 15.2°C
Maxima: 18.7°C
Neste momento 17.1°C.
Vento fraco.
Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.

Registo do poente a oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mai 2019 às 22:15)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Apesar de o dia ter começado quente, a máxima não foi assim tão alta, visto que a partir das 13:10 começou a soprar um vento fraco a moderado de noroeste. Já em Corroios, que é normalmente um forno, registou uma temperatura bem mais elevada. Aí a Nortada não teve tanta influência.
> 
> Dados do dia de hoje:
> ...



Pois, não é fácil para os cursos de água, pois não ficaram sequer abastecidos, e ainda para mais agora com vários dias de temperaturas a superar os 30ºC, pelo menos, por estes lados, a evaporação tem sido na ordem dos 5 mm/dia.
E depois claro com este calor todo, é uma "festa", para toda a bicharada, como carraças, melgas e mosquitos, que já chateiam tanto, como se estivessemos no verão.
Mais uma vez parece que o tempo meteorológico, parece estar adiantado, em cerca de 1 mes, em relação com o tempo cronológico.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2019 às 22:53)

Boas
Ontem dia bem  quente, máxima de 26,1 graus.
Hoje foi aos 23,3 graus.

Na passada quarta-feira andei pelo Pnsac, como esperarava dia espectacular, caminhada pela serra de Santo António e também na zona da Fórnea.
Infelizmente a dita cascata estava seca.
As rajadas à cota 500 mts rondavam os 65 km/h, isto segundo a minha app.


----------



## remember (4 Mai 2019 às 23:51)

Boa noite,

Está aí uma noite, UPA UPA 

Não está frio, o vento é praticamente nulo e a temperatura digna de uma noite de verão.

Seguem os dados do dia de hoje e actuais









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2019 às 08:15)

Bom dia 

Vialonga, 15°C
As eólicas flutuam sobre os estratos do nevoeiro.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Mai 2019 às 14:49)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi mais um dia de verão com sol e vento fraco de N.
Hoje está a ser mais um dia soalheiro e agradável, atingindo uma máxima de *23,2ºC *ao inicio da tarde, mas desde aí para cá, o céu tem começado a nublar-se por nuvens altas, o vento rodou para o quadrante oeste e aumentou de intensidade, e a temperatura tem vindo a descer.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *12,3ºC *
Máxima: *27,0ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *13,1ºC *
T. Atual: *20,8ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: W / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mai 2019 às 16:04)

Vento fraco ou inexistente pela manhã, cirrus a pintar o céu. Agora o vento a aumentar e a ficar mais fresco.

Máxima: *23,8ºC*, um bocado abaixo do esperado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mai 2019 às 16:53)

Pois é, por aqui, como é costume, a temperatura nunca é muito elevada, e hoje isso foi notório. A temperatura mais elevada que registei no dia de hoje foi de 18,6°C, às 9:43, e agora estão 16,8°C. Já Corroios registou uma temperatura bem mais elevada: 23,0°C de máxima.


----------



## Geopower (5 Mai 2019 às 18:02)

Dia de céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 16.4°C.
Mar calmo com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.
Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mai 2019 às 20:54)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem quente, mas nota-se que o tempo já está a querer fazer a transição, pois já começam a aparecer grandes formações nebulosas no céu.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2019 às 22:17)

Boas, 

20,1 graus de máxima. 

Terça regressa a precipitação. 


what does a forensic anthropologist do on a daily basis


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mai 2019 às 22:40)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia bem mais fresco do que ontem, com uma máxima que não chegou aos 18°C na Charneca e cerca de 3°C mais fria do que a do dia de ontem, em Corroios.  O vento foi o fator que provocou a descida da temperatura em relação a ontem. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 18,6°C
Mín: 13,0°C 
Rajada máxima: 29 km/h OSO 
ÍUV máx: 10 

Corroios 
Máx: 23,0°C 
Mín: 13,7°C 

Agora estão 13,8°C e céu pouco nublado.  A precipitação infelizmente levou um corte dos grandes nas últimas horas. O GFS prevê 3,9 mm e o ECMWF prevê entre 5 e 10 mm. De qualquer das maneiras, é muito pouco.


----------



## RStorm (6 Mai 2019 às 14:50)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue fresco e com céu nublado, a preparar-se para a chuvinha de amanhã  

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *13,1ºC *
Máxima: *23,2ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *14,0ºC *
T. Atual: *19,4ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: W / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2019 às 15:23)

Boa tarde 

Já esteve encoberto, agora está apenas 2/8 de estratocumulus.

18,9°C a 22,4°C, conforme os locais da rua, mas sempre à sombra. 

54%

SW entre calma e 15 Km/h
Nuvens em movimento de W. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2019 às 20:40)

Pilar solar de um poente algo bloqueado pela nebulosidade média e baixa da frente sobre o mar. 

17,2°C
69%
Vento fraco rumo variável ou W, até 5 Km/h

Miradouro de S. Lourenço sobre o vale de Loures.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mai 2019 às 22:22)

Hoje o dia foi marcado principalmente pelo céu nublado, o sol só apareceu em pleno, já durante a tarde.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mai 2019 às 23:15)

Boa noite, 
O dia começou com céu nublado, sendo que as nuvens se dispersaram por volta das 15:00. Entretanto a temperatura subiu, ultrapassando os 19°C na Charneca e os 20°C em Corroios. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 19,4°C 
Mín: 13,9°C 
Rajada máxima: 24 km/h O 

Corroios 
Máx: 21,5°C 
Mín: 14,3°C 

Agora estão 15,7°C e céu pouco nublado. Está nevoeiro há pelo menos 1 hora. Humidade relativa neste momento de 91%.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2019 às 00:56)

Começou a chuviscar em Carcavelos.

16,3°C
87%
Calma.

Chão húmido apenas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (7 Mai 2019 às 07:11)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto. Tecto de nuvens baixo. Começa a chuviscar. 17.2°C. Vento fraco.
Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.
Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2019 às 07:31)

Bom dia, 
Até há pouco esteve nevoeiro e 99% de humidade relativa. Neste momento o nevoeiro já começou a dissipar. Estão 15,6°C e céu nublado.


----------



## srr (7 Mai 2019 às 08:20)

Bom dia

Abrantes - Chuvisca.

Bom para as Arvores mau para as pestes.


----------



## MSantos (7 Mai 2019 às 09:32)

Bom dia!

Temos uma manhã de céu encoberto e por vezes com algum chuvisco aqui pelo Vale do Sorraia, veremos o que nos reserva o resto do dia.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (7 Mai 2019 às 11:32)

Bom dia, hoje mais fresco, estão 18ºC e de vez em quando cai uns pingos mas nada de mais.


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2019 às 11:50)

Bom dia.

Sucedem-se os aguaceiros fracos por Entrecampos, frescura muito bem vinda.. nem parece que daqui a poucos dias estaremos sob um braseiro quase irrespirável..

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2019 às 12:58)

Boa tarde,
Hoje o dia começou logo bem cinzento, e começou logo a cair uma chuva "tipo spray," e só agora é que passou aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mai 2019 às 13:55)

Começou há cerca de 15min a chover fraco a moderado mas constante, ao contrário duns chuviscos e morrinha da parte da manhã


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Mai 2019 às 13:56)

Incrível a diferença entre Azeitão e Lisboa! Sai de casa sem qualquer sinal de precipitação e tempo abafado com cerca de 20°c , agora neste momento na A5  condições de condução difíceis face a fraca visibilidade e chuva fraca/moderada! AA da margem Sul em todo o seu esplendor 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2019 às 14:34)

2 mm por Alcabideche.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2019 às 14:43)

chuvisca bem agora


----------



## RStorm (7 Mai 2019 às 14:45)

Boa Tarde

Céu encoberto e de vez em quando vai morrinhando.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *14,0ºC *
Máxima: *21,3ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *14,2ºC *
T. Atual: *19,3ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: SW / 9,7 Km/H


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2019 às 15:03)

0,5 mm na Charneca da Caparica, até agora.  Entretanto voltou a chover.


----------



## rozzo (7 Mai 2019 às 15:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incrível a diferença entre Azeitão e Lisboa! Sai de casa sem qualquer sinal de precipitação e tempo abafado com cerca de 20°c , agora neste momento na A5  condições de condução difíceis face a fraca visibilidade e chuva fraca/moderada! AA da margem Sul em todo o seu esplendor
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Neste caso terá mesmo a ver com a orografia da margem norte, que apesar de não muito elevada, é suficiente para fazer precipitar razoavelmente com este fluxo muito húmido de SW, que "choca" de frente com as encostas da margem norte.
Talvez na vertente sul da Arrábida esteja a chover um pouco mais também... Em Azeitão estavas precisamente na "sombra" da serra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2019 às 15:32)

Aqui caiu um bom aguaceiro neste inicio de tarde, o acumulado ainda nem chegou aos 2 mm, infelzimente mal chega para regar a horta.


----------



## Geopower (7 Mai 2019 às 15:33)

Tarde de chuvisco/chuva fraca persistente em Lisboa


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2019 às 15:45)

Chuva fraca e persistente por aqui. *1,2mm* desde as 00h. Espero que este número não seja definitivo até ao fim do mês.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Mai 2019 às 16:13)

rozzo disse:


> Neste caso terá mesmo a ver com a orografia da margem norte, que apesar de não muito elevada, é suficiente para fazer precipitar razoavelmente com este fluxo muito húmido de SW, que "choca" de frente com as encostas da margem norte.
> Talvez na vertente sul da Arrábida esteja a chover um pouco mais também... Em Azeitão estavas precisamente na "sombra" da serra.


Sempre um prazer, e super enriquecedor trocar conhecimentos meteorológicos contigo,obrigado  E fazendo todo o sentido a tua explicação, hoje não está a acontecer, ou seja, não precipita na encosta Norte da Arrábida, nem na encosta Sul! Mas também não esperava que viesse a acontecer no dia de hoje! Pela Amadora contínua a chuva fraca e persistente 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2019 às 16:21)

Que dia bem diferente de ontem, chuvisca bem e visibilidade reduzida. Que bom!

2.6 mm


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2019 às 16:26)

Boa tarde 

Chuviscos fracos mas persistentes. Com o vento o chão seca à medida que é humedecido. Os acumulados durante a manhã não terão chegado a 1 mm, a julgar pelas poças. 

18,1°C
85%
SW < 10 Km/h
 Curiosidade das "auto-estradas" das formigas que cortam até a relva seca e retiram do caminho os obstáculos. Afinal não foram os humanos que inventaram as estradas para acelerar a mobilidade.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2019 às 16:50)

Entretanto mais um aguaceiro fraco a moderado caiu, elevando o acumulado do dia para os 2,3 mm, acima do previsto pelo GFS, como já estava a imaginar.


----------



## Raintorr (7 Mai 2019 às 17:44)

Aqui, nos arredores de Fátima tem chovido bem!


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2019 às 17:53)

aqui chuvisca bem de novo


----------



## Raintorr (7 Mai 2019 às 17:57)

Chuva torrencial agora!, o radar não mostra o que realmente está a chover aqui.
Fiquei sem luz agora.


----------



## remember (7 Mai 2019 às 18:24)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Chuviscos fracos mas persistentes. Com o vento o chão seca à medida que é humedecido. Os acumulados durante a manhã não terão chegado a 1 mm, a julgar pelas poças.
> 
> ...


Boas tardes,

Tenho estado meio ausente devido a trabalho.

Por Benfica tem chovido desde o meio da manhã, com intervalos de maior intensidade, mas sempre com os borrifos presentes.

Na Póvoa pelo contrário 0.2 mm na parte alta e 0.1 mm lá por casa. Preparem-se porque se as previsões se concretizarem até vamos andar de lado depois de sábado, com o calor previsto...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2019 às 18:59)

Raintorr disse:


> Chuva torrencial agora!, o radar não mostra o que realmente está a chover aqui.
> Fiquei sem luz agora.



Bem vindo ao fórum, aqui deste lado da serra a tarde tem sido de céu muito nublado, mas apenas caiu uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## MeteoMP (7 Mai 2019 às 19:09)

Boa tarde a todos! Sou o Mauro, 26 anos de Lisboa. Sempre fui apaixonado por Meteorologia e por tudo o que diz respeito ao Clima.
Atualmente não tenho uma estação Meteorológica, mas já fiz uma encomenda Online, portanto, dentro de dias terei uma e poderei reportar diariamente os meus dados.

Por enquanto, a olho nu, o que posso dizer é que aqui perto do Parque das Nações o dia tem sido marcado por chuviscos que de vez em quando passam a chuva fraca, maioritariamente durante o período da tarde. A temperatura não consigo indicar, mas não deve ter ultrapassado os 19 graus hoje. O vento, de manhã soprou fraco a moderado, e agora está fraco.

Após este episódio fraco de frescura/precipitação, esperam-nos dias bastante quentes…é por isto também que gosto de Meteorologia: bipolar, instável, variada...

















……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (7 Mai 2019 às 19:10)

Aqui já molhou o chão mas nada acumulou que chuva esta


----------



## Raintorr (7 Mai 2019 às 19:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bem vindo ao fórum, aqui deste lado da serra a tarde tem sido de céu muito nublado, mas apenas caiu uns aguaceiros fracos.


Muito.obrigado Pedro! Sei que também és agricultor, tal como eu, esta chuvinha tem sido.boa para os terrenos, mas infelizmente é insuficiente.
O que não quero é que venha granizo do tamanho de kiwis senão dá-me cabo das batatas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2019 às 19:21)

Raintorr disse:


> Muito.obrigado Pedro! Sei que também és agricultor, tal como eu, esta chuvinha tem sido.boa para os terrenos, mas infelizmente é insuficiente.
> O que não quero é que venha granizo do tamanho de kiwis senão dá-me cabo das batatas.



É verdade quem é agricultor, principalmente com culturas ao ar livre, está sempre sujeito, ao que cair dos céus.
Pois infelizmente a chuva é pouca, mas pelo menos não ocorre evaporação durante estes 2 a 3 dias, mantendo assim pelo menos a humidade das regas.
Não espero muito mais de uns 4 a 5 mm, durante o evento, neste momento cai mais uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Raintorr (7 Mai 2019 às 19:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade quem é agricultor, principalmente com culturas ao ar livre, está sempre sujeito, ao que cair dos céus.
> Pois infelizmente a chuva é pouca, mas pelo menos não ocorre evaporação durante estes 2 a 3 dias, mantendo assim pelo menos a humidade das regas.
> Não espero muito mais de uns 4 a 5 mm, durante o evento, neste momento cai mais uns aguaceiros fracos.


Sabes do nosso vizinho luismeteo?


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2019 às 19:26)

MeteoMP disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Sou o Mauro, 26 anos de Lisboa. Sempre fui apaixonado por Meteorologia e por tudo o que diz respeito ao Clima.
> Atualmente não tenho uma estação Meteorológica, mas já fiz uma encomenda Online, portanto, dentro de dias terei uma e poderei reportar diariamente os meus dados.
> 
> Por enquanto, a olho nu, o que posso dizer é que aqui perto do Parque das Nações o dia tem sido marcado por chuviscos que de vez em quando passam a chuva fraca, maioritariamente durante o período da tarde. A temperatura não consigo indicar, mas não deve ter ultrapassado os 19 graus hoje. O vento, de manhã soprou fraco a moderado, e agora está fraco.
> ...



Bem vindo ao fórum, é bom ver mais pessoal a juntar-se aqui á nossa comunidade, eu já á varios anos que faço aqui o seguimento, mas infelzmente nunca adquiri nehuma estação meteorológica, até porque ainda é um preço considerável. 
É um projecto a média prazo, daria-me muito jeito e utilidade, ainda para mais sou agricultor, e tenho de fazer o seguimento de outras estações meteorológicas situadas a mais de 10 ou 15 quilómetros da minha localização.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2019 às 19:30)

Raintorr disse:


> Sabes do nosso vizinho luismeteo?



Sei que devido a umas discussões mais acessas entre ele e outro membro, ele decidiu de fazer publicações aqui no fórum, ele era um membro muito activo, e ainda para mais avisa-me sempre quando vinha aí a chuva do lado de lá da serra, e eu já sabia que passados uns 10 minutos, já estava aqui a chegar.
O vosso clima aí tem mais influencia do ar marítimo, aqui deste lado é sempre tudo mais seco, e bem quente.


----------



## remember (7 Mai 2019 às 19:31)

MeteoMP disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Sou o Mauro, 26 anos de Lisboa. Sempre fui apaixonado por Meteorologia e por tudo o que diz respeito ao Clima.
> Atualmente não tenho uma estação Meteorológica, mas já fiz uma encomenda Online, portanto, dentro de dias terei uma e poderei reportar diariamente os meus dados.
> 
> Por enquanto, a olho nu, o que posso dizer é que aqui perto do Parque das Nações o dia tem sido marcado por chuviscos que de vez em quando passam a chuva fraca, maioritariamente durante o período da tarde. A temperatura não consigo indicar, mas não deve ter ultrapassado os 19 graus hoje. O vento, de manhã soprou fraco a moderado, e agora está fraco.
> ...


Bem vindo ao nosso fórum 

Pode-se saber a marca da estação que encomendaste?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Mai 2019 às 19:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bem vindo ao fórum, é bom ver mais pessoal a juntar-se aqui á nossa comunidade, eu já á varios anos que faço aqui o seguimento, mas infelzmente nunca adquiri nehuma estação meteorológica, até porque ainda é um preço considerável.
> É um projecto a média prazo, daria-me muito jeito e utilidade, ainda para mais sou agricultor, e tenho de fazer o seguimento de outras estações meteorológicas situadas a mais de 10 ou 15 quilómetros da minha localização.


Pedro junto a Torres Novas, tens três estações próximas no WU.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## MeteoMP (7 Mai 2019 às 19:35)

remember disse:


> Bem vindo ao nosso fórum
> 
> Pode-se saber a marca da estação que encomendaste?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Obrigado a todos!
Claro que sim. Ela é uma estação modesta para me iniciar, não é nada profissional! Mas é uma TFA Square Plus.


----------



## Raintorr (7 Mai 2019 às 19:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sei que devido a umas discussões mais acessas entre ele e outro membro, ele decidiu de fazer publicações aqui no fórum, ele era um membro muito activo, e ainda para mais avisa-me sempre quando vinha aí a chuva do lado de lá da serra, e eu já sabia que passados uns 10 minutos, já estava aqui a chegar.
> O vosso clima aí tem mais influencia do ar marítimo, aqui deste lado é sempre tudo mais seco, e bem quente.


Obrigado, pensei que tivesse sem Net ou telhado em casa...
Em relação ao tempo, volta a chover novamente, até que os cães não a bebam de pé não é demais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2019 às 19:42)

remember disse:


> Pedro junto a Torres Novas, tens três estações próximas no WU.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Eu já cheguei a seguir a estação da escola Maria Lamas, em Torres Novas, no WU, agora tenho seguido algumas da zona de Riachos e Golegã, que são estações meteorológicas, mais destinadas a agricultores.


Raintorr disse:


> Obrigado, pensei que tivesse sem Net ou telhado em casa...
> Em relação ao tempo, volta a chover novamente, até que os cães não a bebam de pé não é demais.



É verdade a chuva nunca é demais, ainda por cima este ano hidrológico foi bem fraquinho.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2019 às 20:30)

Boas!
Dia de chuviscos por vezes persistentes, ar bem saturado. Amanhã mais do mesmo.
Não tem havido muito a relatar nos últimos dias.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (7 Mai 2019 às 21:39)

Vá lá os primeiros 0.3mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2019 às 23:07)

Boa noite, 
Antes de mais vou dar as boas-vindas aos novos membros @Raintorr e @MeteoMP. Que se divirtam muito aqui com estas pessoas um pouco "meteoloucas". 
____________________
Brincadeiras à parte, hoje foi um dia de céu nublado com nevoeiro na madrugada e chuva fraca à tarde, que rendeu 2,3 mm na Charneca. Um valor acima do previsto pelo GFS, mas abaixo do valor previsto pelo ECMWF.  

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 18,4°C 
Mín: 15,5°C 
Prec: 2,3 mm 
Rajada máxima: 29 km/h SO 
Nevoeiro durante 7 horas

Corroios: 
Máx: 18,6°C 
Mín: 15,9°C 
Nevoeiro durante 8 horas 

Neste momento estão 16,3°C e céu limpo.  Entretanto os modelos voltaram a realçar mais precipitação até sexta. O ECMWF prevê 8 a 10 mm, enquanto que o GFS prevê 7,6 mm. Veremos o que acontece.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2019 às 00:13)

1.7mm de hoje


----------



## jamestorm (8 Mai 2019 às 00:23)

Chove agora qualquer coisa aqui em Alenquer, durante a tarde tivemos alguns episódios de chuva fraca. Tudo o que vier é bem vindo, segundo o radar vem aí alguma  coisa mais.


----------



## remember (8 Mai 2019 às 07:26)

Bom dia,

Hoje sim algo digno de registo e cai certinha









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## nuno211 (8 Mai 2019 às 08:10)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Hoje sim algo digno de registo e cai certinha
> 
> ...



Qual é a aplicação que estas a utilizar?????


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mai 2019 às 08:15)

nuno211 disse:


> Qual é a aplicação que estas a utilizar?????


Bom dia a todos! 
A aplicação é a da Netatmo...
Por cá, vai caindo, já com 2.2mm acumulados...


----------



## remember (8 Mai 2019 às 08:24)

nuno211 disse:


> Qual é a aplicação que estas a utilizar?????


Como o colega disse, App da estação meteorológica da netatmo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (8 Mai 2019 às 08:24)

Boas,

Abrantes 2 mm - Chove fraco, mas consistente.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2019 às 08:24)

Boas

Boa rega por cá, 5,8 mm.


----------



## remember (8 Mai 2019 às 08:28)

4.9 mm acumulados, hoje sim a chuva de ontem foi só amostra, 0.1 mm

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (8 Mai 2019 às 09:57)

Bom dia, hoje sim bela chuva, 4.6mm e continua.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2019 às 10:43)

Bom dia,
Aqui a madrugada foi marcada por aguaceiros fracos a moderados, até ao nascer do dia.
Agora o sol vai espreitando por entre o céu nublado.
O acumulado ronda os 6 mm.


----------



## Raintorr (8 Mai 2019 às 10:59)

Tem chovido bem por aqui, estou sem serviço da Meo.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2019 às 11:07)

7 mm
Nevoeiro e chuva fraca. 
Incrível a mudança que aí vem.
Domingo e Segunda deve ter os primeiros 30 graus do ano.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2019 às 11:40)

Bom dia! 

Manhã marcada pela chuva fraca / chuvisco contante aqui a Sul de Coruche!


----------



## MeteoMP (8 Mai 2019 às 11:46)

No Parque das Nações a manhã está a ser chuvosa alternando em chuvisco e chuva fraca! Vento fraco. Nota-se algum nevoeiro.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2019 às 12:43)

hoje melhor, vou em 6.8mm


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mai 2019 às 12:53)

Já 9mm acumulados. Bem bom...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mai 2019 às 13:22)

Sinceramente não estava à espera de tanta chuva. 9,4 mm acumulados hoje, e a a chuva ainda não parou desde as 7:00. Podemos dizer que hoje é daqueles dias que se pode dizer que "gota a gota, enche o pluviómetro o papo".  

De qualquer das maneiras, a previsão do GFS falhou e bem!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Mai 2019 às 13:53)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Olha que surpresa tão boa  tem sido esta manhã ! Chuva fraca persistente desde as 7.00H , que já rendeu 8.4mm, belíssima rega até pelo tipo de precipitação estratiforme , que permitiu fazer este acumuldado em muitas horas de precipitação


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mai 2019 às 14:45)

Boas!
Por Carnaxide, manhã de chuviscos e chuva fraca bem persistente, que bela rega! 
Neste momento não chove.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2019 às 15:09)

Boa tarde

Com a passagem de um ramo frio do sistema frontal choveu algo mais do que ontem, mas não se vê poças em sítio algum. 

Permanece o céu encoberto com altostratus, o sistema frontal e novo ramo quente não andam longe.

18,0°C
66%

WSW < 15 Km/h
Alguma rugosidade visível nos Altostratus. 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2019 às 15:26)

Boa tarde!

O céu mantem-se encoberto, mas já não chove desde as 13h sensivelmente. Acabou por ser uma rega bem simpática, terá andando entre os 7/8mm aqui nesta zona, acima do que estava à espera.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2019 às 15:46)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> O céu mantem-se encoberto, mas já não chove desde as 13h sensivelmente. Acabou por ser uma rega bem simpática, terá andando entre os 7/8mm aqui nesta zona, acima do que estava à espera.




aqui começou a chuviscar prai há 10min


----------



## criz0r (8 Mai 2019 às 16:14)

Boas,

Agradável surpresa esta semana, contrariando algumas previsões dos modelos. *9,0mm* só hoje e Maio contabiliza *10,8mm*. 
Mais uma "carga" de chuva fraca em aproximação.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2019 às 16:51)

11 mm
Eram precisamente estes dias que devíamos ter tido. 
Cai chuva fraca há muito horas seguidas.


----------



## Raintorr (8 Mai 2019 às 16:58)

Boas,
Desde o meu último post, que continuo sem Meo em casa, só têm pressa, é para nós irmos pagar.
Entretanto, volta a chover fraco, tem sido um belo dia.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2019 às 17:12)

Raintorr disse:


> Boas,
> Desde o meu último post, que continuo sem Meo em casa, só têm pressa, é para nós irmos pagar.
> Entretanto, volta a chover fraco, tem sido um belo dia.



aqui a minha MEO também falhou durante uns 15min mas já voltou

por aqui chuvisca bem agora


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2019 às 17:14)

Belo dia, 11 mm acumulados.

Máxima:* 16,5ºC*
Mínima: *14,7ºC*

E a beleza natural da Serra de Sintra nestes dias (foto não da minha autoria):


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2019 às 17:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Belo dia, 11 mm acumulados.
> 
> Máxima:* 16,5ºC*
> Mínima: *14,7ºC*
> ...



Pois é, a serra já está assim há algum tempo, o efeito orografico é tremendo. Difícil haver uma serra que bata o efeito fantasmagórico dessa serra.
Amanhã estava com ideias de lá dar um salto e fazer também uns registos.


----------



## MeteoMP (8 Mai 2019 às 17:59)

Céu encoberto. De vez em quando caem uns farrapos…. temperatura de 16/17ºC.
Vista da minha casa neste momento...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mai 2019 às 19:00)

Boa tarde, 
Após algumas horas, continua a chover, fraco mas persistente. 
11,2 mm.


----------



## remember (8 Mai 2019 às 19:18)

Boas tardes,

Quem diria... Dia a fazer inveja a muitos outros em que as frentes prometiam e nem metade do que era previsto chover alcançavam.

Vão caindo uns borrifos de vez em quando, mas, nada de acumular 

Dados actuais:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (8 Mai 2019 às 20:10)

Boa Tarde

Que bela rega que temos tido hoje  Chuva fraca/chuvisco durante grande parte do dia, o acumulado segue nos *5,4 mm* 
Ontem o acumulado ficou bem aquém do esperado, *0,3 mm  *

*Ontem: 
*
Mínima: *14,2ºC *
Máxima: *20,6ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *
*
Hoje: 
*
Mínima: *14,9ºC *
Máxima: *17,3ºC *
Acumulado (até agora): *5,4 mm *

T. Atual: *15,4ºC *
HR: 93% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/H


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mai 2019 às 20:21)

11.9mm já acumulados...
Nao sei se ainda vai cair mais, pois estou em Lisboa, mas foi um dia de chuva certinha como já há algum tempo não via!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Mai 2019 às 20:26)

Ora ai está um um dia como à muitos tempo os nossos Invernos não têm! Chuva ininterrupta durante horas que renderam 10.5 mm, e repôs novamente alguma humidade no solo! Pena que daqui por uma semana com o que está previsto já tudo se tenha perdido! Mas foi uma excelente rega 

Tatual: 14.6°c , e 92% de HR.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2019 às 21:47)

Jacarandas já a meterem a capital de roxo, a CML decidiu podar algumas, principalmente no Rossio. 

Dia segue meio abafado e sem vento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mai 2019 às 22:43)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia foi de céu nublado e bastante chuva. Depois da última mensagem, caiu mais um aguaceiro e o acumulado diário subiu para 11,4 mm. A mensal segue nos 13,7 mm.  Impressionante foi a humidade relativa mínima, acima de 90%!!! 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,4°C 
Mín: 14,0°C 
Prec: 11,4 mm 
Rajada máxima: 29 km/h SO 
Humidade relativa mínima: 91% (!!!) 

Corroios 
Máx: 16,7°C 
Mín: 14,3°C 

Agora estão 14,3°C e céu nublado. 

Edit 1: Caiu agora um novo aguaceiro fraco. O acumulado segue agora nos 11,7 mm.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2019 às 23:42)

8mm por aqui hoje


----------



## meko60 (8 Mai 2019 às 23:57)

Boa noite.
Belo acumulado, 15,4mm!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mai 2019 às 07:22)

Bom dia, 
Caiu há pouco um aguaceiro moderado, que rendeu 0,3 mm. Agora estão 16,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Gates (9 Mai 2019 às 08:57)

A1 no Pombal 
Finalmente uns aguaceiros de jeito!


----------



## srr (9 Mai 2019 às 10:13)

Abrantes:

Em linha com resto do pais - Chuviscos  >1 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2019 às 10:26)

Chuviscos bem fortes


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2019 às 10:34)

Boas 

Ontem 12 mm
Hoje 4 mm

Neste momento muito nevoeiro em Alcabideche.


----------



## Raintorr (9 Mai 2019 às 11:30)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## RStorm (9 Mai 2019 às 11:32)

Bom dia

Sucede-se mais uma dia de chuva fraca, o acumulado segue nos *1,5 mm*. 
Ontem, os chuviscos mantiveram-se até à meia-noite e lá o acumulado subiu para *6 mm*. 

T. Atual: *17,7ºC *
HR: 98% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2019 às 11:34)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã acordou cinzenta e com uma chuva do "tipo spray", que passou a regime de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
Neste momento toda a chuva é bem vinda.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mai 2019 às 11:44)

Bom dia, 
Hoje o dia foi de céu nublado e com morrinha muito fraca, que apesar de já estar a cair há mais de duas horas apenas acumulou 0,8 mm até agora.  
________________
*Lista de acumulados de precipitação; *

*Evento: *14,8 mm 
*Mês: *14,8 mm (33% do normal)
*Primavera: *144,7 mm (80% do normal)
*Ano: *229,1 mm (61% do normal) 
*Ano Hidrológico: *463,6 mm (68% do normal)


----------



## MeteoMP (9 Mai 2019 às 11:51)

O dia de hoje está uma autêntica fotocópia dos últimos 2 dias...céu muito nublado, com alternância de chuvisco e chuva fraca…
Já tinha saudades de dias assim inteiros a chover, o que no Inverno...primeiro que isso aconteça… a Primavera a "salvar-nos" mais uma vez este ano.
Temperatura simpática, vento fraco e uma neblina/nevoeiro.

A partir de 6ª/Sábado, o cenário é outro.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Mai 2019 às 12:08)

morrinha desde ha varias horas aqui em Alenquer...e continua
Parece que o radar do ipma nao esta a dar nada...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2019 às 13:25)

Esta chuva destes últimos dias, veio ajudar a manter alguma humidade á superficie, dexando assim os campos totalmente floridos.
Esta altura do ano é óptima para fazer umas boa caminhadas, pelos campos, e usufruir destas paisagens.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Mai 2019 às 13:38)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Mais um dia com HR sempre acima dos 90% , tudo bem molhado lá fora, apesar de hoje não ter  precipitado praticamente nada e o acumado seguir apenas no 0.9mm! De qualquer forma o dia de ontem superou bastante o que estava modelado para esta zona neste evento, e infelizmente muito inferior no Norte do país !Quanto  ao evento de calor que está para chegar , e não subestimado as máximas, claro, penso que o mais relevante poderão ser mesmo as mínimas que prometem ser bem altas, inclusive no Litoral


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2019 às 13:46)

A "linha de Sintra" tem sempre um contraste interessante, visto que em Lisboa o chuvisco é menos denso (menor fluxofluxo di) e em Belas parecia que estava debaixo do chuveiro.


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2019 às 14:46)

Boa tarde,

Já não vejo o Sol há praticamente 48h, não me lembro de tal coisa nos últimos anos por aqui. Nebulosidade baixa com presença de nevoeiro e morrinha que me faz lembrar imenso um cenário de alta Montanha. O acumulado total do mês contabiliza *13,5mm*.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2019 às 14:51)

Boa tarde

Mais ventoso,  15 a 25 Km/h SW, com rajadas.

18,1° C
83%

Nimbostratus leves, sol quase a transparecer, alguns buracos azuis.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mai 2019 às 15:06)

Boa tarde, 
Neste momento já parou de chover. Por hoje deve ser tudo.  
0,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2019 às 17:08)

Mais alguns aguaceiros fracos, que vão caíndo durante esta tarde, a estrada está muito perigosa e escorregadia, e já assisti a um acidente, em que o carro se despistou, e ainda arrancou uma oliveira.
O acumulado já ultrapassou os 2 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2019 às 19:06)

Uma luz interessante na tarde de hoje, ainda chuvisca muito pouco, dá para ter noção do quão verdes as folhas das árvores estão, clorofila (A) a dar-lhe bem. Estamos naquela altura que algumas folhas têm um verde tão carregado e bonito que nem parece real:






Acumulado deve rondar os *5 mm*
Humidade super alta, com a temperatura de 17ºC mais parece um inferno.
Vento menos comum de SW, mesmo sendo moderado, ainda consegue arrancar alguns ramos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mai 2019 às 19:16)

Boas tardes, 
Por aqui não choveu mais, e o IPMA já retirou a previsão de chuva para amanhã, aqui para a minha zona. O ECMWF prevê 1 mm para amanhã, o GFS prevê apenas 0,6 mm.   

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 18,9ºC
Mín: 12,2ºC
Prec: 0,8 mm
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h SO 

Corroios
Máx: 19,3ºC
Mín: 12,8ºC

Agora estão 17,1ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Raintorr (9 Mai 2019 às 19:34)

Hoje andei a desparrar a vinha e apanhei uma bela molha, e a ouvir o Cuco mesmo com a chuva.
Neste momento já não chove, amanhã ainda haverá mais alguma chuva.


----------



## RStorm (9 Mai 2019 às 20:13)

Boa Tarde

O acumulado situa-se nos *1,5 mm*, não choveu mais desde o inicio da tarde. 
O céu permanece nublado, mas apresentou-se temporariamente com algumas abertas de sol durante a tarde. 

Amanhã ainda deveremos ter mais alguma chuvinha, antes da chegada da braseira 

Mínima: *15,1ºC *
Máxima: *20,8ºC *
Acumulado: *1,5 mm *

T. Atual: *18,2ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: SW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2019 às 20:52)

Por aqui vai caíndo mais uns aguaceiros fracos, praticamente foi assim todo o dia hoje, a visiblidade é muito reduzida, devida á chuva, ao longe, dá até a ideia de nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2019 às 21:21)

Boas 

4 mm. 

Hoje na serra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2019 às 21:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> 4 mm.
> 
> Hoje na serra.



Magnífica foto, parece um cenário de um filme, é mesmo a serra de Sintra no seu melhor, não haja dúvida que aí a floresta tem um papel muito importante.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2019 às 22:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> 4 mm.
> 
> Hoje na serra.


Spooky...  Fantástica, João, a luz da bicla dá-lhe um toque ainda mais especial


----------



## MeteoMP (9 Mai 2019 às 22:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> 4 mm.
> 
> Hoje na serra.


Que fotografia espectacular !! Só falta aí agora uma rapariga de vestido branco com a cara tapada pelo cabelo a andar
Mas a foto está mesmo qualquer coisa !!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (9 Mai 2019 às 22:53)

Boa noite, hoje mais um dia cinzento com chuvisco, mas mal acumulou 0.3mm, bem agora vêm ai o verão


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2019 às 23:56)

1mm hoje


----------



## Geopower (10 Mai 2019 às 07:26)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado com abertas. 16.5°C. Vento fraco. Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Vista para NW:


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2019 às 10:23)

Boas, 

Obrigado pelos comentários,  é sem dúvida uma paisagem bela e fantasmagórica.
----

0,8 mm
Parece que à tarde já haverá sol.
Amanhã não espero por cá grande calor, Domingo será outra conversa. 
A lestada vai estar valente.


----------



## belem (10 Mai 2019 às 10:50)

Aqui por Sintra, continua o chuvisco e agora cai com mais intensidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2019 às 12:43)

A manhã ainda começou bastante cinzenta, e ainda caiu uns aguaceiros durante a madrugada.
Agora o sol, já vai querendo aquecer, e o céu está a começar a abrir.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mai 2019 às 13:02)

Ainda vai pingando aqui em Alenquer, foram uns bons dias de chuva, fraca mas persistente e muito bem-vinda! 
Amanha começa o calor em força


----------



## Batalha64 (10 Mai 2019 às 13:05)

Aqui no Magoito, Sintra continua chuvisco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mai 2019 às 13:23)

Boa tarde, 
Como já estava à espera, hoje o chuvisco está a ser fraquinho e a morrinha mal molha o chão. Resultado: vou provavelmente acabar a véspera de verão  antecipado com 0 mm de chuva.


----------



## MeteoMP (10 Mai 2019 às 13:24)

Pela Expo, sucede-se o tempo nublado com chuviscos. Noto que está mais ameno que ontem. 
Os passarinhos cantam alegres. Sinal de que o tempo vai melhorar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2019 às 16:46)

Mudança abismal no tempo. Chapéus de chuva servem agora como proteção solar xD

Manhã de chuvisco e céu tapado, agora parece Verão.

Bom fim de semana quente, para quem o conseguir aproveitar...

Edit: Passado 24 horas da foto de ontem, estamos assim ahah


----------



## Raintorr (10 Mai 2019 às 18:36)

A reportar do Pé de cão: céu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mai 2019 às 18:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mudança abismal no tempo. Chapéus de chuva servem agora como proteção solar xD
> 
> Manhã de chuvisco e céu tapado, agora parece Verão.
> 
> ...


Confirmo a mudança brusca de tempo. Saí de casa para a faculdade com céu totalmente coberto e vento moderado, saí da aula com céu 100% limpo, e assim continua. 18.5ºC por Alvalade.


----------



## remember (10 Mai 2019 às 18:58)

Boa tarde,

Quem diria, 1 mm hoje e 0.1 mm ontem, salvou-nos o dia de quarta-feira que acumulou 8.5 mm (dados da Póvoa de Santa Iria)

Céu limpo, por Benfica e sol bem quente, ausência de vento, apenas uma aragem de vez em quando...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2019 às 19:01)

Boas,

Pela baixa de Cascais.





Estou curioso para ver que máximas vou registar Domingo e Segunda. 
Em regime de lestada, os modelos facilmente falham.


----------



## RStorm (10 Mai 2019 às 19:52)

Boa Tarde

Muitas "ameaças" durante a manhã, mas apenas caíram uns borrifos sem acumulação 
O céu apresentou-se nublado, limpando gradualmente a partir do meio da tarde, permitindo que a temperatura ainda subisse bem.
A mínima foi de *17,0ºC*, a mais alta do ano até agora, mas pode ainda ser batida, pois devido ao facto de o céu se ter limpado, pode haver inversão até à meia-noite.

Agora acabou-se o "bom tempo" e vai começar o "mau tempo"  O que vale é que vai ser por pouco tempo... 

Mínima: *17,0ºC*
Máxima: *22,6ºC*

T. Atual: *21,5ºC*
HR: 53%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## MeteoMP (10 Mai 2019 às 20:08)

Boa tarde! Meteorologia no seu melhor. De manhã o céu estava nublado com uns chuviscos pelo meio e a partir do meio da tarde começou a limpar e a temperatura a subir!! Incrível como se já começa a sentir a entrada da massa de ar mais seca e quente ... Foi uma grande diferenca! Agora pelo fim da tarde, o céu começou a ficar parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas bastante fotogénicas!  Vento fraco e agora que o céu vai limpando  vai dar permissão para a temperatura descer.

Amanhã a "musica" será outra! Resta saber se gostaremos da melodia....


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2019 às 20:34)

É bem verdade foi uma mudança muito radical, entre a manhã, e a tarde de hoje.
A tarde já deu para traspirar bem, pois já se sentia bem o aumento da temperatura.


----------



## remember (10 Mai 2019 às 21:15)

Depois do jantar e já pela Póvoa, dados do dia de hoje, máxima de 23.3°C. Mínima do dia de hoje alcançada por agora 17.3°C e ainda deve descer mais, apartir de amanhã a história já será outra












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2019 às 23:58)

15,3 graus

As lestadas na costa ocidental são mesmo potentes, veja se domingo em que o IPMA mete 33 graus de máxima em praias na costa do litoral mafrense, exemplos da Ericeira/Ribeira d'Ilhas, simplesmente um absurdo.
Para mim isso sim é que é revelador do calor que aí vem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Mai 2019 às 00:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> 15,3 graus
> 
> As lestadas na costa ocidental são mesmo potentes, veja se domingo em que o IPMA mete 33 graus de máxima em praias na costa do litoral mafrense, exemplos da Ericeira/Ribeira d'Ilhas, simplesmente um absurdo.
> Para mim isso sim é que é revelador do calor que aí vem.


Verdade, por aqui vou facilmente chegar ao 36/37 tal como é costume com lestadas valentes, com as mínimas a poder ser bem altas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2019 às 12:46)

Boas, 

21,3 graus e vento moderado com rajadas. 
Amanhã  por esta hora devo ter quase 10 graus a mais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mai 2019 às 12:59)

Bom dia,
Ontem não consegui fazer o resumo do dia. No entanto, na última tarde, esteve céu limpo e poucas nuvens. Como já estava a imaginar, o acumulado de ontem foi de 0 mm. 

Dados do dia de ontem: 

Charneca da Caparica 
Máx: 20,5°C 
Mín: 14,5°C 
Prec: 0 mm 
Rajada máxima: 20 km/h O 

Corroios 
Máx: 21,2°C 
Mín: 14,6°C 

Hoje está a ser um dia completamente diferente do de ontem. Amanheceu com céu limpo e ainda não chegaram as poeiras que estavam previstas.  O dia também está a aquecer mais do que o de ontem. Estão neste momento 22,6°C. 

De salientar que amanhã a temperatura deverá chegar aos 30°C. Que mau!!!


----------



## MeteoMP (11 Mai 2019 às 13:40)

Boa tarde! O sol já queima bem! A ver vamos até onde as máximas vão


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2019 às 14:03)

22,5 graus.

Os modelos já metem lestada valente esta madrugada, portanto não estranhem valores altos a meio da madrugada.
Lá vai o mapa das estações Ipma estar com diferenças brutais, vales (inversões térmicas) vs cumes/zonas expostas ao vento. (lestadas)


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2019 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,
Este dia começou logo com sol, e com vento fraco, fazendo com que a sensação de calor seja menos intensa, e se for passei por debaido de algumas tílias centenárias, onde até sentia um choque térmico, tal não era a diferença.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Mai 2019 às 15:52)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Tal como esperado hoje ainda agradável pela rua com uns atuais 28.8°c e vento fraco de NNW, amanhã por esta hora esta zona da península de Setúbal terá na boa mais 8/9 graus por esta hora como é normal nestas situações, com a probabilidade forte  de a temperatura começar a subir durante a madrugada com a rotação  do vento para Leste! De Domingo para Segunda espero a 1 noite tropical do ano por aqui,mas vamos ver! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mai 2019 às 18:11)

Máxima: *27,1ºC*
Mínima: *11,7ºC
*
Mínima tropical prevista para Lisboa na segunda e na terça 
Felizmente a partir de quarta as temperaturas baixam e bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2019 às 18:16)

Extremos de hoje 
13,6 graus
23,8 graus


----------



## RStorm (11 Mai 2019 às 18:30)

Boa Tarde
Aí estão eles em força: calor e lestada 
Sigo com céu limpo e *29,1ºC,* que é a máxima até agora. 

Tal como já tinha dito, a mínima de ontem foi batida, passando a ser *16,1ºC*, mas ainda assim continua a ser a mais alta do ano. 
A mínima de hoje foi de *14,8ºC*, a entrada da lestada não permitiu que descesse mais... 

T. Atual: *29,1ºC*
HR: 31% 
Vento: E / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mai 2019 às 21:13)

Boa noite, 
Hoje registei a máxima do ano, que deverá ser batida nos próximos dias: 28,2°C, por volta das 18:00, na Charneca, e 29,7°C em Corroios.  

Agora segue ainda com 22,8°C, com a temperatura a descer gradualmente 1°C por cinco minutos.  

Para os próximos dias os modelos falam numa máxima de 34°C no domingo e na segunda, na Fonte da Telha, e 36°C no Seixal. Alguns modelos falam em mínimas tropicais para a minha zona, mas como já são tantos anos a virar frangos, acho muita fruta que isso vá acontecer.


----------



## remember (11 Mai 2019 às 21:28)

Boa noite,

Que diferença de ontem para hoje, sol bem abrasador, máxima de 27.8°C e mínima de 14°C

Cuidado com as praias da margem sul, principalmente as da Costa e Fonte da Telha, é só caravelas portuguesas, estava agora a ver a notícia.

Dados actuais:










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## MeteoMP (11 Mai 2019 às 21:35)

Dia quente a temperatura chegou aos 28 graus. Vento praticamente nulo e as melgas a marcar presença ...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2019 às 22:38)

Boas!
De manhã até estava bastante vento, mas a partir da tarde o cenário mudou, o vento tornou-se mais fraco e o calor apertou.
Muito cuidado com o sol nestes próximos dias!
Por Carnaxide a máxima foi de *27,5°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2019 às 23:26)

20,6 graus. 
Ar morno, a temperatura subiu um bocado.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2019 às 23:41)

21,7 graus. 
Aí está!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2019 às 00:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> 21,7 graus.
> Aí está!!


15,7ºC


----------



## remember (12 Mai 2019 às 00:08)

Por aqui o vento rodou para NO, e vai descendo bem! 20ºC, humidade a subir também, agora com 67%!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2019 às 00:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 15,7ºC



Boa diferença.
Nos modelos de alta resolução vê se mancha com temperatura nocturna alta por cá.
E a madrugada de segunda promete ser impressionante.
Não tarda haverá estações do IPMA acusar a subida, nomeadamente os cabos, Raso e Roca.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2019 às 00:38)

É curioso saber que a Charneca é mais fria que Alcabideche. 
Neste momento estão 17,5°C. Em Corroios há minutos estavam 20,1°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2019 às 00:48)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É curioso saber que a Charneca é mais fria que Alcabideche.
> Neste momento estão 17,5°C. Em Corroios há minutos estavam 20,1°C.



Boas,
Por cá nestes episódios de calor, com corrente de leste, uma grande parte do concelho principalmente a zona norte consegue boas mínimas.
Neste momento tenho 22,2 graus estáveis, era estranho ter mínima tropical em Maio, vamos ver. Como é normal é tudo muito volátil, pois basta a rotação do vento para noroeste e a temperatura cai num ápice. O clima de cá é muito influenciado pela serra, e por ser uma zona muita exposta, proporciona algumas particularidades.


----------



## remember (12 Mai 2019 às 01:55)

Boas, desceu até aos 18.4°C, mas já começou a subir de novo, despeço-me com 19°C e 66% de HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2019 às 08:00)

Boas,
Wow Mínima tropical de 20,6 graus.
Já viram o que se passa na estação do Cabo da Roca? Que brutalidade de calor, 26 graus às 6 da manhã!


----------



## remember (12 Mai 2019 às 08:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Wow Mínima tropical de 20,6 graus.
> Já viram o que se passa na estação do Cabo da Roca? Que brutalidade de calor, 26 graus às 6 da manhã!


Bom dia,

E que tareia de Leste por lá... Por cá o sobe e desce, conforme a direção do vento durante a noite. 

Já vai lançada, vamos ver quem leva a melhor, já vi valores entre os 33°C e os 36°C para hoje.







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Mai 2019 às 09:00)

Bom dia pessoal, por aqui o vento ainda tem predominância de N, com algumas rajadas de NO, por sinal disso a mínima foi bem baixinha 14.5°c! Vai ser uma subida a pique! Mais logo veremos a amplitude térmica por cá 

Tatual: 19.1°c








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2019 às 09:33)

Bom dia,
Aqui a manhã começou com sol, e vento moderado, e assim continua.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2019 às 09:45)

Estou no topo de uma das colinas próximo do Abano, a escassos a 200 metros do mar, e 110 mts de altitude.
Lestada bastante forte registos recentes.




Guincho lá ao fundo






Este local deve ter registos brutais de vento.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (12 Mai 2019 às 09:52)

Bom dia, ontem a máxima foi de 30.2ºC hoje já estão 24ºC.


----------



## remember (12 Mai 2019 às 09:56)

Já sopra bem...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (12 Mai 2019 às 10:56)

Dia de verão na costa oeste. Céu limpo. 24.1°C. Vento moderado de Leste. Mar com ondas de 1 metro a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a Norte:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Mai 2019 às 12:08)

E pronto, barreira dos 30°c ultrapassada , típico  30.1°c,  23% de HR e está oficialmente aberta a época de praia! Surpreendentemente água muito menos fria do que os 16/17°c que vinha à espera! 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2019 às 12:37)

É pá! Está tanto calor que já nem estou lá muito habituado. 

28,6°C e um vento muito quente de nordeste que faz disparar o valor de sensação térmica para os 30 e poucos.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2019 às 12:50)

28 graus 

Nos dois cabos está mais calor que aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2019 às 13:04)

Mínima de *11,7°C* 
A tocar nos 28,5°C agora

Essas mínimas tropicais @jonas_87 ...sempre surpreendentes. E o cabo da roca enlouqueceu xD


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2019 às 13:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima de *11,7°C*
> A tocar nos 28,5°C agora
> 
> Essas mínimas tropicais @jonas_87 ...sempre surpreendentes. E o cabo da roca enlouqueceu xD



O Arome esteve excelente na previsão.
Provavelmente a próxima mínima será ainda mais alta. 
Aqui no concelho houve várias estações com mínimas tropicais na ordem dos 22/23 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2019 às 13:45)

Subida valente, 29,6 graus.
Sempre com vento moderado com rajadas de leste.


----------



## RStorm (12 Mai 2019 às 13:47)

Boa Tarde

Que bafo! Sigo com *30,7º*C*, *lestada fraca e humidade abaixo dos 30%... 
Apesar de grande parte da madrugada ter tido temperaturas nas ordem dos 17ºC - 19ºC, a mínima acabou por ser de *14,2ºC. *Bastou uma pequena ausência da lestada e houve logo inversão acentuada, incrível... 

Ontem, a temperatura acabou por subir mais um pouco, atingindo uma máxima de *29,4ºC. *

T. Atual: *30,7ºC* 
HR: 24% 
Vento: E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2019 às 14:30)

O Cabo Raso a passar os 30°C... Isto é basicamente uma repetição do 4 de Agosto por lá só que a versão de Maio. 

Nem imagino como se deve estar bem no Guincho


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Mai 2019 às 14:31)

Por aqui já me pus à sombra 33.2°c , 20% de HR. Algumas rajadas mais fortes de NE .









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Mai 2019 às 14:42)

E sobe, sobe...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2019 às 14:46)

Belo dia de praia na costa oeste! 
Ás 13 UTC:
Praia da Rainha: *32,2ºC*
Cabo Raso: *32ºC*
Cabo da Roca: *30,7ºC*
Santa Cruz: *30,4ºC*

É uma pena a estação do C. Carvoeiro estar off. 
Ao longo de grande parte do verão, estas estações mal chegam aos 20ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2019 às 14:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Belo dia de praia na costa oeste!
> Ás 13 UTC:
> Praia da Rainha: *32,2ºC*
> Cabo Raso: *32ºC*
> ...



Grandes valores, a praia da Rainha não tem bem o mesmo clima que as restantes 4 estações.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2019 às 14:55)

Boa tarde!
Ótimo dia para ir à praia, é de aproveitar! Nem no verão!
Estão uns belos *33,7°C* na estação do MeteoOeiras, juntinho à praia.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2019 às 14:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grandes valores, a praia da Rainha não tem bem o mesmo clima que as restantes 4 estações.


Sim, o clima da Margem Sul é bem diferente do da zona Oeste.
Coloquei o valor para salientar ainda mais o quão bom está a ser o dia junto à costa, para dar um mergulho.


----------



## Raintorr (12 Mai 2019 às 15:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Belo dia de praia na costa oeste!
> Ás 13 UTC:
> Praia da Rainha: *32,2ºC*
> Cabo Raso: *32ºC*
> ...


Belo dia de praia uma porra!
Estive a cavar até agora e já não aguentava o calor, porcaria de temperaturas pornográficas.
Essas pessoas que estão na praia deviam vir para o campo cavar para ver se o calor é agradável.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2019 às 15:02)

Estão 33°C aqui em casa.  As temperaturas ao longo da Costa Oeste são surpreendentes, com mais de 30°C no Cabo Raso, algo um pouco inédito, visto estarmos em maio. 

Infelizmente eu não posso ir à praia hoje.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2019 às 15:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, o clima da Margem Sul é bem diferente do da zona Oeste.
> Coloquei o valor para salientar ainda mais o quão bom está a ser o dia junto à costa, para dar um mergulho.


É bem verdade isso da Nortada! Já aconteceu outros sítios terem 35°C e por aqui mal passa dos 20°C. Aconteceu com frequência recentemente em 2017, 2015, 2014 e 2013.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2019 às 15:06)

Raintorr disse:


> Belo dia de praia uma porra!
> Estive a cavar até agora e já não aguentava o calor, porcaria de temperaturas pornográficas.
> Essas pessoas que estão na praia deviam vir para o campo cavar para ver se o calor é agradável.


Pois, depende do ponto de vista. Eu, residindo no interior alentejano percebo bem o que queres dizer.  No entanto, gosto de praia e se não tivesse tão longe da mesma ia até lá se tivesse disponibilidade, pois, não é todos os dias que a costa tem estas temperaturas daí dar destaque à situação.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Mai 2019 às 15:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, o clima da Margem Sul é bem diferente do da zona Oeste, mas em situações de nortada também não atinge temperaturas tão elevadas.
> Coloquei o valor para salientar ainda mais o quão bom está a ser o dia junto à costa, para dar um mergulho.


Completamente, eu hoje por exemplo sai de casa com 21°c, e cheguei ao Meco com 29°c, isto acontece grande parte do ano de forma diferente 

Entretanto por Azeitão continua a subir com vontade 34.4°c, e apenas 14% de HR .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (12 Mai 2019 às 15:15)

Santa Cruz segue com 30.6°C.  Um daqueles poucos dias do ano acima dos 30°C.
Vento moderado de leste. Boa visibilidade. Avistam-se bem as Berlengas.

Panorâmica a norte: praia Formosa.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2019 às 15:39)

32 graus por cá. 
Que bafo.


----------



## Tonton (12 Mai 2019 às 15:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, depende do ponto de vista. Eu, residindo no interior alentejano percebo bem o que queres dizer.  No entanto, gosto de praia e se não tivesse tão longe da mesma ia até lá se tivesse disponibilidade, pois, não é todos os dias que a costa tem estas temperaturas daí dar destaque à situação.



Eu também gosto de praia, mas não é nas condições de hoje, nem às horas de sol no pino (de manhã cedo, ou depois das 17h)... temperaturas na praia acima de 27-28ºC é para o sofrimento, e não vale a pena.

Por aqui, ar bem quente e seco - as estações circundantes andam estre os 31 e os 34ºC...


----------



## fsl (12 Mai 2019 às 15:47)

Em Nova-Oeiras 34.3ºC às 15:21.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2019 às 15:48)

Carro em andamento na zona de Massamá Norte:






O auriol em minha casa marcou *32,4ºC* de máxima por enquanto. 

Tendo em conta que as máximas anuais "normais" de Lisboa rondam os 36/37ºC, o dia de hoje e amanhã podem muito bem ser os dias mais quentes do ano, caso o Verão seja mais ameno (que duvido muito).

Alcácer do Sal com *35,2ºC às 15h *
Roca com *31ºC*  Máxima do ano feita?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2019 às 16:01)

Reparem nas temperaturas da próxima madrugada
3h da madrugada
24-26 graus... Surreal
Os 26 são precisamente nesta zona.
Fonte : Arome


----------



## fsl (12 Mai 2019 às 16:04)

Nova-Oeiras 34.6ºc às 15:57.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2019 às 16:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Carro em andamento na zona de Massamá Norte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Offtopic: Termómetro dos carros da opel é bem fiável.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2019 às 16:08)

Aqui o vento praticamente parou, logo pela hora de almoço, e agora sim é que já se sente bem o calor.
A estação da Chamusca marca 34ºC.


----------



## fsl (12 Mai 2019 às 16:23)

Nova-Oeiras 35.1ºC às 16:17.


----------



## Tonton (12 Mai 2019 às 16:39)

Rotação do vento para Norte no Cabo Raso às 16h...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Mai 2019 às 17:26)

Tonton disse:


> Eu também gosto de praia, mas não é nas condições de hoje, nem às horas de sol no pino (de manhã cedo, ou depois das 17h)... temperaturas na praia acima de 27-28ºC é para o sofrimento, e não vale a pena.
> 
> Por aqui, ar bem quente e seco - as estações circundantes andam estre os 31 e os 34ºC...


Idem aspas, eu cheguei à praia por volta das 9H , Mas às 12.00H , alá que se faz tarde, para a sombra comer um bom peixinho e ver o termômetro subir, mas à sobra! Para mim o que acho mais incrível e irresponsável é as pessoas com crianças chegarem quando eu estou a vir embora!  

Já  por Azeitão , e com 35.5°c Vento diminuiu bastante de intensidade.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2019 às 17:40)

*35,3°C *na estação do meteoOeiras. Por Carnaxide, *35,3°C* também neste momento. Praias a abarrotar de gente.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2019 às 18:10)

Torres Vedras (ExpoTorres)

32,6°C ainda neste momento (18h)
25%
Vento variável predomina do quadrante Leste, fraco a moderado.
Céu limpo todo o dia.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Raintorr (12 Mai 2019 às 19:29)

Acabei de regar as batatas e está um grande bafo, nunca mais chove, vai ser uma noite de cão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2019 às 19:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: Termómetro dos carros da opel é bem fiável.



Sempre achei também ahah, mesmo sendo um carro de 1999 tá sempre certo, talvez +-1ºC.

Infelizmente não fui a tempo de ver a máxima do dia, visto que o Sol se lembrou de ir para noroeste e agora tenho raios solares diretos no Auriol. *32,4ºC *fica a máxima, na ordem das estações à volta daqui. 

Maluquice na P. Rainha, *35ºC *de horária??? Tenho medo de Agosto.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2019 às 20:07)

Excelente dia de praia:









Fotos tiradas na praia das Avencas.
A água estava divinal!
Ainda uns bonitos *31,2°C* neste momento. É aproveitar, que a partir do meio da semana a temperatura descerá bem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2019 às 20:26)

Boas tardes,
Hoje foi um dia de céu limpo e bastante calor, envergonhando muitos dias de verão por aqui. A máxima foi quase de 35ºC, contrastando com a mínima de hoje, que foi de 17ºC.

Já ontem os dados foram os seguintes:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 28,2ºC
Mín: 11,8ºC
Rajada máxima: 24 km/h
ÍUV máx: 9

Corroios
Máx: 28,7ºC
Mín: 12,5ºC



guisilva5000 disse:


> Sempre achei também ahah, mesmo sendo um carro de 1999 tá sempre certo, talvez +-1ºC.
> 
> Infelizmente não fui a tempo de ver a máxima do dia, visto que o Sol se lembrou de ir para noroeste e agora tenho raios solares diretos no Auriol. *32,4ºC *fica a máxima, na ordem das estações à volta daqui.
> 
> Maluquice na P. Rainha, *35ºC *de horária??? Tenho medo de Agosto.



Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica (a 3 km em linha reta da P. Rainha)
Máx: *34,9ºC*
Mín: 17,0ºC
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h NE
ÍUV máx: 9 

Corroios
Máx: 35,4ºC
Mín: 19,2ºC

Pois é, amigo @guisilva5000, por aqui se nem no Verão ocorrem máximas de 35ºC, quanto mais em maio! Esta temperatura bem pode ser a máxima do ano por aqui!  
Neste momento está um bafo do caraças. 28,6ºC, com uma brisa quente de nordeste. 

Valores de temperatura (rede IPMA vs rede Wunderground):


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Mai 2019 às 20:55)

Ainda 29.1°c, com 26% de HR! Máxima de 36.1°c , e possível primeira noite tropical de 2019 a caminho 

Vento fraco/nulo.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2019 às 21:18)

Por aqui está ainda um bafo valente, hoje vai ser uma noite bem quente, com 27ºC.


----------



## Geopower (12 Mai 2019 às 21:22)

Final de dia tropical. Neste momento 25.3°C. Vento rodou para norte a partir das 18h. Sopra fraco.
Máxima do dia: 31.2°C!! Temperatura bastante elevada para Santa Cruz.

Poente a oeste:





Grande visibilidade: Berlengas a cerca de 30km:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2019 às 21:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Excelente dia de praia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belas fotos!


----------



## remember (12 Mai 2019 às 22:00)

Boas noites,

Dia autêntico de Verão. Máxima de 33.4°C e mínima de 18.4°C.

Hoje foi dia de passeio, andámos pela Foz do Lizandro, praia espectacularmente cheia, nem em dias de Verão a vi assim, mar muito calmo...

Depois passeio pelo jardim do Cerco, junto ao palácio nacional de Mafra.

Ainda 29.3°C, 26% de HR humidade mínima de hoje, vento rodou para NE/NNE.















Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2019 às 22:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belas fotos!


Obrigado! 
Noite tropicalíssima, 28,1°C de acordo com a estação mais próxima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2019 às 22:11)

remember disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia autêntico de Verão. Máxima de 33.4°C e mínima de 18.4°C.
> 
> ...



Bonitas paisagens, com tudo muito verdejante, aqui este caminho na última foto, é daqules locais em que dá um enorme prazer caminhar principalmente ao final de tarde, pois, tem "cara" de ser um local bem fresquinho, por vezes quando acabas de passar por uma alameda destas, e depois voltas novamente para um local aberto sem árvores, é como se te desligassem o ar condicionado, neste caso, é o mais natural possível.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (12 Mai 2019 às 22:40)

Boa noite, que dia de verão a fazer lembrar já Julho, a máxima foi de 33.7ºC e neste momento ainda estão 26.5ºC.


----------



## remember (12 Mai 2019 às 22:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bonitas paisagens, com tudo muito verdejante, aqui este caminho na última foto, é daqules locais em que dá um enorme prazer caminhar principalmente ao final de tarde, pois, tem "cara" de ser um local bem fresquinho, por vezes quando acabas de passar por uma alameda destas, e depois voltas novamente para um local aberto sem árvores, é como se te desligassem o ar condicionado, neste caso, é o mais natural possível.


Mesmo, estava-se ali que era um luxo, com pão com chouriço e a bela da bandida do pomar o pior era quando o sol batia... O vento continua a baixar a humidade 25% agora, com 28.8°C e vento fraco de NNE. Ainda não da para abrir as janelas 

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (12 Mai 2019 às 23:16)

Lá fora ainda passa dos 26ºC a esta hora .... 

A continuar a noite assim, estou a ver que, amanhã  (13 de Maio, aah, será de Agosto???), terei que pôr o AC a bombar em força...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2019 às 23:17)

Boas,

Extremos incríveis para Maio!! 

20,6 graus / 34,1 graus

Neste momento estão 27,0 graus.
Vento moderado quente.

Saí do alto Malveira da Serra, cota 210 mts com 25 graus, chego a Alcabideche subiu para os 27 graus, de loucos.


----------



## remember (12 Mai 2019 às 23:49)

Despeço-me assim com esta noite espectacular...
Tenham uma boa noite 










Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Mai 2019 às 02:16)

Boa noite pessoal,

Não sei se terei mínima tropical, uma leve brisa de norte vai fazendo a temperatura descer , e tenho neste momento *21.7ºc* lá fora , e *26.9ºc* cá dentro, amanhã o A/C  já terá que refrescar um pouco a coisa cá por dentro  A amplitude térmica de hoje foi de 21.6ºc ! Amanhã será um dia tórrido, com probabilidades de alguns recordes de Maio serem batidos  Hoje aproveitei a manhã para fazer praia, e de realçar a temperatura da água que estava um miminho  Mais ao final do dia fui fazer uma caminhada para ver as aves na Lagoa Pequena e foi um final de tarde maravilhoso , e com muitas boas surpresas , ficam umas fotos 




Lagoa Estacada by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr





Lagoa Estacada by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Lagoa Estacada by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Waterfall by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Lagoa Pequena by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Lagoa Estacada by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Bridge by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Forest by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Garça-Branca ( Ardea alba ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Garça-Branca ( Ardea alba ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Rouxinol-dos-Caniços ( Acrocephalus scirpaceus) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## remember (13 Mai 2019 às 06:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Não sei se terei mínima tropical, uma leve brisa de norte vai fazendo a temperatura descer , e tenho neste momento *21.7ºc* lá fora , e *26.9ºc* cá dentro, amanhã o A/C  já terá que refrescar um pouco a coisa cá por dentro  A amplitude térmica de hoje foi de 21.6ºc ! Amanhã será um dia tórrido, com probabilidades de alguns recordes de Maio serem batidos  Hoje aproveitei a manhã para fazer praia, e de realçar a temperatura da água que estava um miminho  Mais ao final do dia fui fazer uma caminhada para ver as aves na Lagoa Pequena e foi um final de tarde maravilhoso , e com muitas boas surpresas , ficam umas fotos
> 
> ...


Magníficas... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Mai 2019 às 06:43)

Bom dia,

Impressionante, só deu NNE/NE a noite toda... Janelas todas abertas a noite toda, parece que hoje será pior ... Gráficos da noite, referentes a temperatura, humidade e vento... Maio vai assim, o Verão vai doer ... O que vale é que vai mudar, mas a precipitação prevista continua escassa para estes lados.














Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Mai 2019 às 06:45)

6:39, último registo de humidade, 31%, nem quero imaginar o dia de hoje

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (13 Mai 2019 às 07:12)

Bom dia. Céu limpo. Temperatura já acima dos 20°C: 20.5°C. Vento fraco.
Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro:
Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2019 às 07:36)

Boas,

Mínima bem tropical de 23,1 graus!
Neste momento 23,7 e claro, lestada moderada com rajadas.
A HR está nos 17%, sendo que o máximo foi de 20 % impressionante
Enfim, mais uma tareia de calor à vista.


----------



## remember (13 Mai 2019 às 07:55)

Máxima e mínima da noite tenham um bom dia...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2019 às 08:03)

Bom dia, 
Como já estava a dizer num outro dia, haver uma temperatura mínima superior a 20°C na Charneca era muita fruta. 
A mínima foi de 18,2°C na Charneca, mesmo assim quase 7 graus acima da média mínima para o mês.  Já Corroios registou uma temperatura mínima de 20,4°C. 

Agora a temperatura já vai nos 21,1°C.  Hoje vai aquecer bem!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (13 Mai 2019 às 09:30)

Bom dia , a minima por aqui foi de 13.5ºC, já tive minimas mais altas no mês anterior, agora estão já 22.7ºC.


----------



## Tonton (13 Mai 2019 às 10:38)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Não sei se terei mínima tropical, uma leve brisa de norte vai fazendo a temperatura descer , e tenho neste momento *21.7ºc* lá fora , e *26.9ºc* cá dentro, amanhã o A/C  já terá que refrescar um pouco a coisa cá por dentro  A amplitude térmica de hoje foi de 21.6ºc ! Amanhã será um dia tórrido, com probabilidades de alguns recordes de Maio serem batidos  Hoje aproveitei a manhã para fazer praia, e de realçar a temperatura da água que estava um miminho  Mais ao final do dia fui fazer uma caminhada para ver as aves na Lagoa Pequena e foi um final de tarde maravilhoso , e com muitas boas surpresas , ficam umas fotos
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos! 

Como observador de aves, só tenho que fazer uma correcção à legenda da última, porque deve ter havido um lapso...
Mas que grande rouxinol!! 
Parece-me tratar-se de um Goraz juvenil (Garça nocturna, Nycticorax nycticorax)...


----------



## Tonton (13 Mai 2019 às 10:41)

Mínima por aqui bem tropical, na casa dos 22ºC.......


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Mai 2019 às 10:56)

Tonton disse:


> Excelentes fotos!
> 
> Como observador de aves, só tenho que fazer uma correcção à legenda da última, porque deve ter havido um lapso...
> Mas que grande rouxinol!!
> Parece-me tratar-se de um Goraz juvenil (Garça nocturna, Nycticorax nycticorax)...



Obrigado @Tonton, e @remember, confesso que não é de todo a minha praia, e pela pesquisa que fiz nos placares com informação no terreno era o que me parecia mais correcto  Obrigado pela correção e ensinamento  

-----------------------

Hoje a subir mais devagar devido a nortada moderada, ainda 26.9°, quando ontem a esta hora já estava cerca de 29°c! Contudo a tarde promete ser tórridaA praia essa contínua ótima, mas na Arrábida a frescura da água e outra bem diferente .

26% de HR, e a mínima nada de tropical ,18.4°c.








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mai 2019 às 11:57)

Boas!
Dia já bem quente, estão *27,7°C *por Carnaxide.
Cabo da Roca a liderar, com *30,6°C* às 11h.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2019 às 12:00)

Algo me diz que hoje o Raso bate a máxima de ontem, passei lá agora e está um calor descomunal.
Não me admirava nada que às 12h a estação marcasse uns 32 graus.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2019 às 12:41)

Boas,
Aqui este final de manhã/inicio de tarde, segue já bem quente, e com vento fraco, mas ontem também foi assim, o vento parou de soprar e aí é que se notou bem a brasa que estava.
A estação da Chamusca marca já 32ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2019 às 12:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Dia já bem quente, estão *27,7°C *por Carnaxide.
> Cabo da Roca a liderar, com *30,6°C* às 11h.


Nunca vi nada disto desde que estou no fórum..Roca a liderar com 30°C em Maio?

Em Lisboa já se anda mal neste deserto, vento nulo, uma pessoa tem de andar ainda mais devagar para não gastar energia...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2019 às 12:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nunca vi nada disto desde que estou no fórum..Roca a liderar com 30°C em Maio?
> 
> Em Lisboa já se anda mal neste deserto, vento nulo, uma pessoa tem de andar ainda mais devagar para não gastar energia...



O IPMA deve dar a importância devida a este evento no próximo boletim, pois estamos certamente perante valores recorde.

-----
30,1 em Alcabideche


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2019 às 13:21)

Por Sete Rios, vento moderado mas muito desagradável já que é muito quente. Está se desconfortável ao sol, não tenho ideia da temperatura atual.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2019 às 13:37)

Estações da capital já nos 30°C

Alcácer do Sal já nos 35°C...vai ser lindo por lá vai.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2019 às 13:40)

Acho que hoje o dia está a ser quente demais. 31,5°C na Charneca é muito mau! Nunca vi nada assim no mês de maio, ainda por cima a esta hora e na costa. 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Não sei se terei mínima tropical, uma leve brisa de norte vai fazendo a temperatura descer , e tenho neste momento *21.7ºc* lá fora , e *26.9ºc* cá dentro, amanhã o A/C  já terá que refrescar um pouco a coisa cá por dentro. A amplitude térmica de hoje foi de 21.6ºc ! Amanhã será um dia tórrido, com probabilidades de alguns recordes de Maio serem batidos. Hoje aproveitei a manhã para fazer praia, e de realçar a temperatura da água que estava um miminho Mais ao final do dia fui fazer uma caminhada para ver as aves na Lagoa Pequena e foi um final de tarde maravilhoso , e com muitas boas surpresas , ficam umas fotos
> 
> ...


Belas imagens @Ricardo Carvalho, como sempre, ilustrando a nossa bela Península de Setúbal, a que muitos da Grande Lisboa pensam que é só ladrões e bairros sociais. 



Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Dia já bem quente, estão *27,7°C *por Carnaxide.
> Cabo da Roca a liderar, com *30,6°C* às 11h.


Como já tinha dito, nunca vi nada assim em maio. Estas temperaturas são de vaga de calor... em agosto!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (13 Mai 2019 às 13:53)

Boa, por aqui estão 32.8ºC que brasa.


----------



## MSantos (13 Mai 2019 às 13:55)

Boas!

Dia bem quente para Maio aqui em Coruche, felizmente será de curta duração!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mai 2019 às 14:23)

A estação do cabo da Roca passou dos *31,6°C* às 10h para os *23,4°C* às 11h, impressionante!
Por Carnaxide estão *31,7°C*.
A estação do meteoOeiras sobe com fé, já nos *34,1°C*, Carcavelos deve estar a abarrotar de gente.


----------



## RStorm (13 Mai 2019 às 14:25)

Boa Tarde
Bela "noite de cão" com temperaturas na ordem dos 20ºC - 22ºC  E para ajudar mais à festa, tive algumas irritações devido às alergias 
No entanto, a mínima foi de *16,5ºC *registada no final da madrugada, graças a uma pequena viragem do vento para N, que nos trouxe alguma frescura  
Neste momento, sigo com *32,7ºC*, lestada fraca e uns incríveis 15% de HR  Dentro de casa tenho *24,8ºC *com as persianas fechadas...

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *14,2ºC *
Máxima: *33,6ºC 
*
T. Atual: *32,7ºC *
HR: 15% 
Vento: E / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (13 Mai 2019 às 14:46)

34.1ºC, muito quente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Mai 2019 às 15:09)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Acho que hoje o dia está a ser quente demais. 31,5°C na Charneca é muito mau! Nunca vi nada assim no mês de maio, ainda por cima a esta hora e na costa.
> 
> 
> Belas imagens @Ricardo Carvalho, como sempre, ilustrando a nossa bela Península de Setúbal, a que muitos da Grande Lisboa pensam que é só ladrões e bairros sociais.
> ...


Obrigado Charneca 

---------------------

E pronto, está encontrado o dia mais quente do ano até ao momento, é que se mantenha assim por muito tempo . Os 36.1°c de ontem  já eram...







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2019 às 15:14)

A estação da Chamusca, bem no vale do Tejo, já ultrapassou a barreira dos 34ºC.
Eu tenho metade da casa, á sombra e outra metade virada ao sol, e nota-se bem a diferença, entre ambas as divisões.

@Ricardo Carvalho, uma verdadeira sauna aí pelo lados de Azeitão.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (13 Mai 2019 às 16:01)

Ai está 35.1ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mai 2019 às 16:09)

Brutal, *36,0°C* na estação do MeteoOeiras às 15:59, a 1,5 km da praia de Carcavelos. 
@fsl, foi batido o recorde para o mês de Maio?
Por Carnaxide uns quentes *32,7°C*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2019 às 16:44)

Até agora, a máxima foi de 34,8°C. Vamos lá ver se chega aos 35°C para rebentar a bolha especulativa da meteorologia.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2019 às 16:48)

35°C
Telheiras.
Azul impecável. 
Evapotranspiração devastadora! 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2019 às 16:55)

36°C
Ponte 25 Abril
Brisa norte fraca.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Mai 2019 às 17:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A estação da Chamusca, bem no vale do Tejo, já ultrapassou a barreira dos 34ºC.
> Eu tenho metade da casa, á sombra e outra metade virada ao sol, e nota-se bem a diferença, entre ambas as divisões.
> 
> @Ricardo Carvalho, uma verdadeira sauna aí pelo lados de Azeitão.


Nada que não tivesse à espera no dia de hoje, com a previsões do mesmo ! Só quem  não conhece este cantinho da Península de Setúbal com lestadas fortes 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2019 às 17:15)

O recorde de Lisboa em Maio é 35°C...
34°C e 13% no Geofisico, que medo. 

Neste momento tosta-se na rua com praticamente esse valor e pouco vento. Lembra-me os dias de Verão na Sertã.

Nem quero imaginar em Alcácer a ir para os 40°C...


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2019 às 17:19)

Caparica 
Tocou os 37° por algum tempo.
36°C agora.
...
35°C Praia da Rainha 

Mas.... 27,5°C no parque!
Brisa fraca até 6 Km/h dr NW a explicar a quebra.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (13 Mai 2019 às 17:20)

35.3ºC que horror.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mai 2019 às 17:34)

Ui, sobe a pique. *36,5°C* por Carnaxide, *36,4°C* no meteoOeiras.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2019 às 17:40)

Praia mesmo: oscila entre 28°C e 32°C conforme a resultante da luta entre a brisa da nortada e a corrente de Leste. Por vezes sopra  do mar, W até 12 Km/h.
26% a 40%




















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2019 às 17:57)

37,5ºC, o vale do Tejo está mesmo abrasador,


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (13 Mai 2019 às 18:08)

35.4ºC de máxima agora ainda estão 35.2ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Mai 2019 às 18:32)

Leve brisa de Norte vai tornando a coisa mais suportável  Contudo ainda 35.4°c , e apenas 15% de HR, num dia de Maio em que a máxima chegou aos 37.7°c .



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fsl (13 Mai 2019 às 19:09)

Hoje em Nova-Oeiras o termometro atingiu 36,5ºC às 17:18...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2019 às 19:12)

Grandes temperaturas aqui relatadas. 
Logo já partilho a máxima de Alcabideche. 
Por Cascais mantém se bem quente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2019 às 20:02)

Giro era se as máximas do ano fossem as de Maio, mas com as anomalias no clima duvido muito.

Só agora é que se pode estar na rua finalmente a baixar.


----------



## criz0r (13 Mai 2019 às 20:09)

Boa noite,

Minima quê ? Tropical claro.. Lestada potente a fixar a temperatura nos 20,8°C. O dia de hoje foi um autêntico suplício em Lisboa. A máxima na Cova da Piedade chegou aos 34,7°C sendo o dia mais quente do ano até agora.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (13 Mai 2019 às 20:21)

Extremos do dia:
31.1°C
20.3°C
Vento rodou de NE para N a partir das 17h.

Neste momento 23.6°C.
Vento fraco de Norte.

Mais uma excelente tarde de praia.
Panorâmica a Norte a partir da praia das Amoeiras:


----------



## remember (13 Mai 2019 às 21:03)

Boas,

Máxima do Ano de 34.6°C e humidade mínima de 14%.

Às 19h a estação clássica de Alverca ainda marcava 34°C.

Já sopra qualquer coisa, mas humidade ainda muito baixa, 28.9°C e 26% de HR e vento fraco de Norte.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2019 às 21:24)

Praia da Rainha 
Ainda 27,1°C
23,3%
NNE <10Km/h
Mar calmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2019 às 21:30)

Boas, 

Extremos de hoje: 23,1 graus / 33,1 graus

T. actual: 26,3 graus
Lestada moderada. 

As 2 primeiras mínimas tropicais do ano já cá cantam.
Amanhã não devo ter tal registo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2019 às 21:56)

Cheguei agora a casa e vi a mínima...
Mínima: *21ºC*

Máxima não tenho visto que o Auriol, mesmo à sombra, chegou aos 38ºC... Por isso, nas redondezas chegou aos* 33ºC
*
Humidade mais baixa do ano: *19%*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2019 às 22:22)

25,4 graus

Hoje os espanhóis tiveram 37,8 graus de máxima na rede aemet.
Provavelmente batemos esse valor, nomeadamente a estação de Alcácer, amanhã sabemos o registo. É uma zona impressionante.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Mai 2019 às 22:29)

StormRic disse:


> Praia da Rainha
> Ainda 27,1°C
> 23,3%
> NNE <10Km/h
> ...


Foto fantástica Ricardo, visibilidade perfeita devido a Lestada 

---------------

Por cá ainda 25.6°c , evento que  certamente terá feito cair recordes Vamos aguardar pelas confirmações por parte do IPMA.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2019 às 23:11)

Boa noite,
A temperatura por aqui chegou quase aos 35°C, mas manteve-se durante 4 horas acima dos 34°C, devido à brisa que às vezes virava para noroeste e outras vezes virava para leste.
Mesmo assim, a máxima do ano continua a ser a de ontem. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 34,8°C
Mín: 18,1°C
Rajada máxima: 22 km/h NNE
HR mín: 14% (!!!)
ÍUV máx: 9

Corroios
Máx: 35,8°C (máxima do ano)
Mín: 20,4°C

Agora estão 23,4°C e céu limpo. Muito cuidado com a humidade relativa baixa, pois isso potencia a ocorrência de alergias.


----------



## remember (13 Mai 2019 às 23:33)

Boa noite,

Hoje já desce com alguma vontade, a humidade ultrapassou os 30% à pouco

Dados actuais









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mai 2019 às 00:57)

As temperaturas à meia-noite... incrível:











O cabo Raso às 23h era a estação com menos humidade do país! 

Aqui temos *17,9ºC *e* 45% *


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mai 2019 às 01:42)

Cabo da Roca, com os seus *27,0°C*, foi novamente a estação mais quente do país, à 01h. 
E os contrastes térmicos, hein? 






Área metropolitana de Lisboa na sauna:








guisilva5000 disse:


> O cabo Raso às 23h era a estação com menos humidade do país!


E a mais quente! 
Uma verdadeira luta entre cabos. Roca vs Raso, who wins?


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2019 às 11:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> 25,4 graus
> 
> Hoje os espanhóis tiveram 37,8 graus de máxima na rede aemet.
> Provavelmente batemos esse valor, nomeadamente a estação de Alcácer, amanhã sabemos o registo. É uma zona impressionante.



Alcácer com 38,1 graus.
Praia da Rainha com registos loucos, ora vejamos:

Máxima de 36,2 graus
Mínima tropical de 21,6 graus( é raro dado ser um local de potente inversão térmica)
Humidade mínima de 6%!!!
Cabo da Roca novamente com máxima acima de 30 graus, e 2 mínima tropical.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2019 às 12:39)

Mais um dia bastante quente, não deve de fugir muito do dia de ontem.
32ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2019 às 12:42)

Bom dia pessoal, 

E vá safei.me deste evento sem qualquer noite tropical, o que é sempre bom, pois ajuda a recuperar para o dia seguinte!  
Mínima de 17.3°c, e apesar de hoje estar um bocadinho muito pequenino menos quente ja vamos acima dos 30°c, precisamente com 31.8°c e 28% de HR com vento fraco/nulo.
Que grandes dias de praia que tem estado 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2019 às 12:48)

24,6 graus.

-----

Esta manhã na serra
Vento moderado a forte do quadrante Se.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2019 às 13:24)

Vento moderado a forte no alto da serra! Mas calor 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mai 2019 às 13:34)

Já custou adormecer hoje com a casa com 24ºC...

Mínima: *15,2ºC*
Agora: *29,9ºC*


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2019 às 14:12)

Boa Tarde

Mínima quase tropical, mas vá lá escapou por um triz, *18,8ºC *
O dia segue mais uma vez quente, mas não tanto como nos anteriores, graças ao vento de NW que tem soprado desde o final da manhã  

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *16,5ºC*  
Máxima: *35,2ºC  
*
T. Atual: *28,6ºC *
HR: 27% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2019 às 14:45)

Boa tarde 

30,3°C
34%
Leste < 10 Km/h
Sol abrasador.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (14 Mai 2019 às 15:54)

Boa tarde, mais um dia quente, mas um pouco mais fresco que ontem, neste momento estão 33.5ºC.


----------



## fsl (14 Mai 2019 às 17:40)

Em Nova-Oeiras a TEMP max hoje ficou 7.3ºC inferior à de ontem . Só atingiu 29.2ºC...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2019 às 17:57)

Rotação do vento para WNW, entretanto ainda 31.2°c e apenas 26% de HR.
Encosta Sul da serra a acusar a falta de precipitação e o último evento de calor, amanhã o dia não será muito diferente, quinta-feira sim, descida acentuada da temperatura para valores normais da época!






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (14 Mai 2019 às 18:12)

Chegou aos 34ºC ainda, agora estão 33.5ºC.


----------



## Geopower (14 Mai 2019 às 18:23)

Temperatura atual: 23.2°C. Vento fraco a moderado de norte. Mar com ondas de um a dois metros.
Extremos do dia:
25.9°C
18.4°C
Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mai 2019 às 18:27)

Máxima ficou em 31,3ºC em ambos os termómetros, contudo estão virados para norte, logo não têm influência do vento de SW.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2019 às 19:47)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje a mínima foi de 17,5°C na Charneca e de 19,9°C em Corroios. 
No entanto, ao contrário dos últimos dias, houve nortada/"oestada" fraca, diminuindo a temperatura para valores normais de junho, mesmo assim bem acima da média de maio. A Charneca, por isso, ficou abaixo dos 30, e Corroios um pouco acima.  

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca de Caparica
Máx: 26,4°C 
Mín: 17,5°C
Rajada máxima: 15 km/h O 
ÍUV máx: 9 

Corroios
Máx: 30,2°C 
Mín: 19,9°C 

Agora estão 24,5°C e céu limpo. Nos próximos dias ocorrerá uma descida das temperaturas, graças à santa meteorologia!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2019 às 21:04)

Boas,

A mínima tropical de hoje a fugir... 20,9 graus actuais.
A mínima foi de 20,2 graus, foram então 3 madrugadas tropicais. 
A máxima foi aos 26,8 graus.

Quando partilho por cá no fórum que foi mais um dia com rajadas máximas de 100 km/h em pontos específicos do concelho.
Um deles é este, Pedra da Era cota 250 mts. A foto é de hoje.
Está por baixo do Cabeço do Vento e também da Peninha, aqui aceleração do vento encosta sul abaixo é demoníaca.
@criz0r @guisilva5000 @Ricardo Carvalho  ponto de paragem obrigatório.


----------



## remember (14 Mai 2019 às 21:25)

Boas,

Máxima ainda quente 32.1°C, curioso a humidade mínima do dia foi alcançada durante o início da madrugada desta terça-feira.

Mínima de 18°C, apenas uma mínima tropical, mas deu para passar dos 27°C dentro de casa, uma autêntica sauna.

Agora desce bem com vento variável, humidade nos 50%









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Mai 2019 às 02:54)

Boa noite pessoal,

Mais um dia quentinho pela Península de Setúbal, onde infelizmente  por motivos de força maior tenho podido aproveitar de forma condicionada estes dias de Verão 
Hoje mais uma máxima acima do *30ºc*, mais precisamente *32.4ºc*, e neste momento sigo com *18.2ºc*, amanhã ainda não deve variar muito disto 
Nestes dias de "Verão" tenho feito alguns registos que vou passar a partilhar com vocês nos próximos dias , espero que gostem 

Dia* 13*, Segunda-Feira (Máxima de* 37.7ºc*, e por consequência o dia mais quente do ano até ao momento)




Beach Alpertuche by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Beach Alpertuche by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Beach Pilots by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Serra da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Peninsula of Tróia by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Mai 2019 às 03:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Está por baixo do Cabeço do Vento e também da Peninha, aqui aceleração do vento encosta sul abaixo é demoníaca.



Vai vendo as previsões , e combina isso que eu se for atempadamente faço questão de marcar presença João 

-----------------------------------------

Fica mais umas fotos destes últimos dias 




Beach Galapinhos by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Beach Galapinhos by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Galapos Beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Galapos Beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Galapos Beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Serra do Risco by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Geopower (15 Mai 2019 às 07:12)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto. 18.4°C. Vento fraco. Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.
Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## MeteoMP (15 Mai 2019 às 09:41)

Bom dia! Já tenho estação meteorológica 
E estreio assim a primeira mínima com 16.2 graus às 06:08!

Agora está céu limpo com um azul-eléctrico! Vento fraco e temperatura de 21.4 graus pelo Parque das Nações !

Bom dia a todos


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2019 às 14:30)

Boa Tarde

Ontem e hoje, o calor tem sido mais soft, mas ainda persiste alguma lestada fraca, que vai alternando com vento de NW...
Felizmente, amanhã já regressa a normalidade...  

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *18,8ºC *
Máxima: *30,9ºC *

T. Atual: *29,1ºC *
HR: 27% 
Vento: N / 4,3 Km/h 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Mais um dia quentinho pela Península de Setúbal, onde infelizmente  por motivos de força maior tenho podido aproveitar de forma condicionada estes dias de Verão
> Hoje mais uma máxima acima do *30ºc*, mais precisamente *32.4ºc*, e neste momento sigo com *18.2ºc*, amanhã ainda não deve variar muito disto
> ...





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Vai vendo as previsões , e combina isso que eu se for atempadamente faço questão de marcar presença João
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Fotos deslumbrantes Ricardo! Um belo postal do tesouro da nossa região! 
*
*


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2019 às 14:34)

Boa tarde 

Mais fresco e ventoso. 

26,3°C
51%
Norte 10 a 20 Km/h com rajadas. 

Cirrus a aparecerem longe a W





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2019 às 14:48)

Descida de temperatura por rotação do vento e intensificação sobrepõe-se ao pico da hora de maior calor:

25,4°C
55%
Vento até 25 Km/h e rajadas.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mai 2019 às 15:33)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Mais um dia quentinho pela Península de Setúbal, onde infelizmente  por motivos de força maior tenho podido aproveitar de forma condicionada estes dias de Verão
> Hoje mais uma máxima acima do *30ºc*, mais precisamente *32.4ºc*, e neste momento sigo com *18.2ºc*, amanhã ainda não deve variar muito disto
> ...





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Vai vendo as previsões , e combina isso que eu se for atempadamente faço questão de marcar presença João
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Fotos fantásticas Ricardo!  Zona da Arrábida no seu esplendor, obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2019 às 16:13)

Boa tarde,
Hoje o dia segue com "mau tempo" , 26,8ºC e céu limpo.
Depois de vários meses com a erva bem "fresquinha" à frente de casa, três dias com temperaturas próximas de 30ºC levaram a que isto acontecesse:










Ervas já amarelinhas a condizer com o "verão".
PS: Desculpem lá a qualidade das imagens, foram tiradas com telemóvel num dia com bastante brilho.


----------



## MSantos (15 Mai 2019 às 17:03)

Boa tarde!

Hoje menos quente aqui em Coruche, ainda assim está calor! Nota-se também algum vento que ajuda a amenizar a temperatura.

E amanha temos grande trambolhão da temperatura...


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mai 2019 às 18:06)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Hoje o dia segue com "mau tempo" , 26,8ºC e céu limpo.
> Depois de vários meses com a erva bem "fresquinha" à frente de casa, três dias com temperaturas próximas de 30ºC levaram a que isto acontecesse:
> 
> ...



É bem verdade, bastou estes dias de calor para a erva estar já a começar a secar, só está verde a parte aérea, porque junto ao solo, está mesmo bem seca.
Hoje o dia, já se passou melhor, pois durante a noite caiu um bom orvalho, que sempre ajudou para deixar alguma humidade, e já se notou que não aqueceu tanto como ontem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mai 2019 às 18:14)

Olá nortada! Ganda porrada agora!


----------



## fsl (15 Mai 2019 às 19:07)

Temp hoje ás 19:00 h foi 21.9ºC. i.é. menos 7.3ºC que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mai 2019 às 20:33)

17°C agora na estação de Queluz com nortada bem refrescante  Sabe bem voltar ao clima marítimo.

Agarrem os casacos!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2019 às 21:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Olá nortada! Ganda porrada agora!



Olá mesmo, e já com direito a capacete na serra. Importante injecção de frescura e humidade.

Sigo com forte nortada e 14,9 graus.
Olhando aos modelos vai ser um longo período de vento forte, venha lá que faz parte, ao contrário daquelas temperaturas estupidamente altas. 



regions bank locations map


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2019 às 23:11)

Boa noite,
Hoje o dia foi de céu limpo, tempo quente e igualzinho aos outros, pelo menos até às 21:30. A partir das 21:30, a temperatura, com a nortada, levou um tombo dos grandes. Rondava os 21°C, e de repente às 22:00 já estava nos 18°C. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca de Caparica
Máx: 27,8°C
Mín: 15,0°C
Rajada máxima: 28 km/h NO (registada agora mesmo)
ÍUV máx: 9

Corroios
Máx: 28,5°C
Mín: 17,1°C

Agora estão 16,8°C e céu limpo. A temperatura está em queda livre neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mai 2019 às 23:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Mais um dia quentinho pela Península de Setúbal, onde infelizmente  por motivos de força maior tenho podido aproveitar de forma condicionada estes dias de Verão
> Hoje mais uma máxima acima do *30ºc*, mais precisamente *32.4ºc*, e neste momento sigo com *18.2ºc*, amanhã ainda não deve variar muito disto
> ...





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Vai vendo as previsões , e combina isso que eu se for atempadamente faço questão de marcar presença João
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> ...


A*D*O*R*O a tua casinha de praia!  
Magníficas fotos Ricardo, que azul maravilhoso, só apetece mesmo ir lá para dentro  Obrigado pelas partilhas


----------



## MeteoMP (16 Mai 2019 às 00:09)

Boa noite a todos.

Dados de dia 16/05/2019
T. Máx - 29.4ºC
T. Min - 15.9ºC ( 23:59h)
T. Atual - 15.7ºC
Humidade - 77%

Incrível como a entrada de ar mais marítimo influenciou em poucas horas o panorama, e a humidade disparou!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Mai 2019 às 00:42)

RStorm disse:


> Fotos deslumbrantes Ricardo! Um belo postal do tesouro da nossa região!





joralentejano disse:


> Fotos fantásticas Ricardo!  Zona da Arrábida no seu esplendor, obrigado pela partilha.





João Pedro disse:


> A*D*O*R*O a tua casinha de praia!
> Magníficas fotos Ricardo, que azul maravilhoso, só apetece mesmo ir lá para dentro  Obrigado pelas partilhas



Obrigado a todos, isto é o resultado do querer e poder,  Não é todos os dias que se tem o privilégio de ir a estas praias para fazer praia, e estarem praticamente vazias  Quando quiseres já sabes @João Pedro , sempre a disposição , é pequenina e modesta mas não existe coisa mais linda .
Ainda tenho mais algumas aqui para partilhar, vai com tempo porque são algumas  Espero que continuem a gostar!

------------------------------------

Quanto ao tempo, tass bem na rua com *16.5ºc* neste momento, estive ali fora no jardim e estava um miminho , toca a aproveitar que isto não parece ser de grande duração! Lá para a próxima semana os modelos já vão mostrando torradeira outra vez com força 

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima  - *15.1ºc*
Máxima -  *31.8ºc

Mais registos dia 13 e 14 




Beach Portinho da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Paragliding in the Serra da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Paragliding in the Serra da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Creiro Beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Creiro Beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Mai 2019 às 00:48)

E mais umas para a despedida... de hoje!  




Serra da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Convent of Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Creiro Beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Beach Portinho da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Beach Portinho da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Beach Portinho da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Beach Portinho da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Beach Portinho da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## MeteoMP (16 Mai 2019 às 08:44)

Bom dia a todos! Está fresquinho, está fresquinho  Já tiraram os casacos?

Ora, aqui na Bobadela:
Céu nublado ( ao contrário dos últimos dias).
T. Mínima - 14.2ºC ( 04:51h)
T. Atual - 17.3ºC
Humidade - 65%
Vento moderado de N 26.7km/h
Índice UV - 1
Pressão - 1014mb

Uma boa 5ª feira


----------



## MSantos (16 Mai 2019 às 11:03)

Boas!

Manhã fresca e algo ventosa aqui em Coruche, céu com algumas nuvens. 

Depois de uns dias quentes sabe bem este fresquinho!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mai 2019 às 12:18)

Boas, 
Bem que mudança radical, a manhã de hoje tem sido marcada pelo céu parcialmente nublado, e pelo vento moderado.
Pois é parece que depois de tanto calor, que os casacos vão ser precisos para os próximos dias.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2019 às 15:13)

Boa tarde 

Vento NNW 15 a 25 Km/h com algumas rajadas.
18,1°C
53%

Nascer do sol com cirrus e fractocumulus a invadirem o céu. Depois ao longo da manhã cobertura variável de estratocumulus típicos da nortada, em geral 3/8 a 7/8.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2019 às 15:31)

está cá um ventinho


----------



## MSantos (16 Mai 2019 às 16:49)

Boas!

A tarde segue fresca e bastante ventosa, o céu está bem mais nublado por agora.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2019 às 18:51)

Cirrostratus a encobrir. 
Vento forte em Caneças (CREL)
15°C





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fsl (16 Mai 2019 às 19:07)

Às 19:00 h Temp 16.8ºC i.é . menos 5.1ºC que ontem à mesma hora . Em três dias a Temp caiu cerca de 17ºC; de 34ºC para 17ºC ...


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2019 às 19:41)

A5 Oeiras, direcção Este.

Vento lateral forte.
15°C





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (16 Mai 2019 às 20:28)

Boa Tarde

Mas que grande reviravolta! Passámos de Verão para quase "inverno"...  A máxima de hoje foi 8 graus abaixo da de ontem  
O dia foi fresco com vento moderado a forte de NW e céu parcialmente nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente limpo durante a tarde.

*Ontem: 
*
Mínima: *16,9ºC *
Máxima: *29,2ºC *

*Hoje: 
*
Mínima: *14,8ºC *
Máxima: *21,1ºC *

T. Atual: *15,9ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: NW / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## MeteoMP (16 Mai 2019 às 20:40)

Que grande vendaval hoje! Acho que o destaque do dia foi mesmo o vento que esteve, de forma geral, moderado com rajadas!
A temperatura caiu cerca de 9 graus em relação a ontem.
*Na Bobadela:*
*T. Máx - 20.9ºC*
*T. Min - 14.2ºC* ( a ver se ainda hoje desce mais que isto)
*T. Atual - 16ºC*
Humidade - 60%
Pressão - 1014.9 mb
Vento - 19.6km/h de N
Amanha há nova descida da temperatura, e assim temos valores mais normais para a época do ano, e não aquele calor exagerado de há 2 dias atrás...


----------



## Geopower (16 Mai 2019 às 21:11)

Dia de vento forte de norte com rajadas. Sensação térmica muito desagradável.
15.4 °C neste momento.  Céu muito nublado com abertas.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mai 2019 às 21:31)

Este inicio de noite segue bem fresca, com o vento moderado, a voltar novamente a soprar, isto depois de ter abrandado um pouco durante a tarde.
Já não se pode pensar em sair de casa, sem levar um casaco, pelo menos a esta hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2019 às 21:49)

Boas, 
Dia fresco e ventoso. 
A máxima foi de apenas 18,5 graus. 
Neste momento 14,3 graus.


----------



## criz0r (16 Mai 2019 às 21:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Dia fresco e ventoso.
> A máxima foi de apenas 18,5 graus.
> Neste momento 14,3 graus.


Super Nortada aqui. Rajadas de meter respeito numa zona completamente banal em matéria de vento. 

A malta na tua zona já não deve ter roupas na corda .

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2019 às 22:09)

criz0r disse:


> Super Nortada aqui. Rajadas de meter respeito numa zona completamente banal em matéria de vento.
> 
> A malta na tua zona já não deve ter roupas na corda .
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk



Bingo haha
Por cá deve ter ido aos 75 km/h.
Ainda assim nada de especial.
No outro dia reparei  que numa casa recentemente construída na aldeia do Cabreiro, (local terrível de vento a 2 kms de casa), no jardim todas as árvores tinham um apoio de 4 paus tratados em redor da árvore, de forma o tronco não ter deformação. Medidas preventivas da praxe aqui da zona .


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mai 2019 às 22:39)

Mínima: *13ºC*
Máxima: *21,2ºC*

Nortada continua felizmente, para alguns sensação térmica desagradável, para mim estou muito bem com este fresquinho 

Atual: 14ºC e a subir
HR: 72%


----------



## remember (16 Mai 2019 às 23:37)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 22.6ºC e mínima de 15.2ºC.
Agora sigo com 15.6ºC, 64% de HR e vento fraco de Norte.
Este vento veio mesmo a calhar, a temperatura dentro de casa, já tinha ultrapassado os 27ºC, mas com o dia de hoje desceu para os 24ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Mai 2019 às 23:47)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia completamente diferente dos anteriores. A máxima foi 7 graus abaixo da de ontem e houve bastante vento, que elevou o desconforto térmico. De manhã ainda houve nuvens, mas à tarde aumentou a nortada, que tem permanecido pela noite fora, embora com menos força que em alguns pontos da Península de Lisboa.  

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca de Caparica
Máx: 21,0°C
Mín: 14,3°C (temperatura atual)
Rajada máxima: 38 km/h NNO

Corroios
Máx: 21,3°C
Mín: 15,0°C (temperatura atual)

Agora estão 14,5°C e céu limpo.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mai 2019 às 23:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E mais umas para a despedida... de hoje!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O ângulo com que tiraste a primeira faz parecer que um gigante deu ali uma valente pázada na serra e fez aquela baía quadrada...  Magníficas, todas


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Mai 2019 às 00:39)

João Pedro disse:


> O ângulo com que tiraste a primeira faz parecer que um gigante deu ali uma valente pázada na serra e fez aquela baía quadrada...  Magníficas, todas


Obrigado João, mas eu apenas me limitei a fotografar estas magníficas obras da mãe natureza, e é tão fácil com cenários destes

----------------------

Por aqui hoje dia de descida acentuada de temperatura com o windchill a fazer se sentir bem! 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima - 12.4°c
Máxima - 22.2°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mai 2019 às 13:27)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui o dia começou bem fresco e com bastante névoa, que parece estar a querer desaparecer. A nortada permaneceu durante a noite, não diminuindo a temperatura abaixo dos 13,3°C na Charneca e dos 13,6°C em Corroios.  A rajada máxima foi de 31 km/h, registada por volta da 1:00. 
Neste momento estão 18,7°C e céu limpo. As nuvens do céu estão muito engraçadas, quase que se parecem com pipocas.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2019 às 13:31)

Boas,
Bela temperatura apenas 16,4 graus.
Vento forte soma e segue.
Dia após dia a temperatura máxima continua a descer.
O evento recente de calor, lá rendeu a temperatura máxima actual de 2019 na Europa. 
Alcácer do Sal : 38,1 graus
Nisso poucos nos batem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mai 2019 às 14:01)

Boa tarde,
Este dia tem sido marcado pelo céu nublado, e vento moderado a forte.
Ontem e hoje já estive a reforçar o tutoramento das árvores, pois o o vento nesta altura, quebra as árvores com facilidade, pois estão com muitos ramos novos, e frutos.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2019 às 15:44)

Boa tarde 

Vento médio à volta dos 20 Km/h mas muito variável conforme o local, com rajadas curtas e fortes.

17,5°C
45%

Vegetação rasteira a secar rapidamente, solo fendido mesmo quando coberto ainda de algum verde.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2019 às 16:50)

Boas!

A tarde segue fresca e com muito vento de NW, o céu apresenta algumas nuvens.

Bom fim-de-semana pessoal!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mai 2019 às 19:21)

Boa tarde, 
Esta tarde tem sido bastante ventosa e com céu limpo. Após um enfraquecimento do vento hoje de manhã, voltou a ficar mais forte e está um céu muito nublado, quase parece que vai chover hoje.


----------



## MeteoMP (17 Mai 2019 às 19:36)

Boa tarde a todos!
O dia foi marcado pela continuação do vento moderado com rajadas de NW, e períodos de céu muito nublado. Não caiu uma pinga, mas outra coisa não se esperava.

*Bobadela - 17/05/2019*
*T. Máx - 19.3ºC*
*T. Min - 12.7ºC* às 05:39h - A ver se fica por aqui…
*T. Atual - 17.2ºC*

Humidade - 50%


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mai 2019 às 20:07)

Há pouco chuviscou. Não estou a brincar! 
Foram pingas bem grossas que molharam o chão todo num espaço de um minuto, e acumularam 0,1 mm. Não estava nada à espera! 
No entanto, como já é habitual, quando os dados são assim um pouco baixos, o Wunderground põe tudo a zeros, apesar de o ecrã da estação de casa dizer 0,1 mm.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2019 às 20:43)

Norte 10 a 20 Km/h.
Miradouro da Salvação 

13,6°C
64%
Vistas WNW a SW












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (17 Mai 2019 às 20:47)

Boa Tarde

Dia semelhante ao de ontem: céu parcialmente nublado, com boas abertas entre o inicio da tarde e o fim do dia.
A nortada voltou a marcar presença, embora com menos intensidade do que ontem. Já deu para refrescar a casa e trazer o édredon de volta...  

Mínima: *13,6ºC*
Máxima: *19,7ºC 
*
T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 56% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Mai 2019 às 01:48)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia muito semelhante ao de ontem, com temperatura amena e muito vento, o que ao final do mesmo o tornou bastante desagradável! Temperatura mínima de *13.3ºc,* e uma máxima de *20.3ºc*! Ao final do dia ainda ameaçou chover qualquer coisa, mas tal como previsto não choveu  Deixa ver se Domingo ao menos ainda dá para poupar dois dias de rega Ficam mais umas fotos dos últimos dias , não é a Primavera que é uma estação menos bonita que o Outono 

Tatual: *13.7ºc




Spring Alambre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Spring Casais da Serra by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Estevão (Cistus populifolius) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Alambre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Roselha-grande ( Cistus albidus ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Serra dos Barris by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Mai 2019 às 01:55)

E para terminar o dia, ficam mais umas! Prometo que nos próximos tempos não vou fotografar muito  .





Picheleiros by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Mills Serra do Louro by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Mills Serra do Louro by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Picheleiros by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Centaurea sphaerocephala by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Picheleiros by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Wines Bacalhoa by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Spring Alambre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mai 2019 às 02:17)

Que bonita lua cheia em conjunto com stratocumulus a fazer de noite quase de dia!

Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mai 2019 às 09:25)

Bom dia,
A manhã acordou com céu nublado, e até houve direito a uns aguaceiros fracos, que mal chegaram a molhar o chão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mai 2019 às 10:55)

Bom dia,
Ontem foi um dia de névoas, nuvens em forma de pipoca e céu nublado ao fim da tarde, que ainda deu um aguaceiro, acumulando 0,1 mm.  

Dados do dia de ontem:

Charneca de Caparica
Máx: 19,7°C 
Mín: 13,3°C 
Prec: 0,1 mm 
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h NNO 

Corroios
Máx: 20,3°C 
Mín: 13,6°C 

Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo, alguma névoa e 17,3°C. Amanhã poderá vir alguma chuva para aqui, mas os acumulados serão maiores mais para Sul.


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2019 às 15:19)

Boa tarde 

Cobertura de cirrus e cirrostratus, estratocumulus e cumulus humilis, movimento de WNW.

Vento NW 10 a 25 Km/h.

16,2°C foi o mais fresco aqui pelo bairro a esta hora, outros locais andam em geral à volta dos 18°C. As medições de rua em zonas urbanas de edificação alta são bastante variáveis, especialmente consoante a direcção e intensidade do vento. Normalmente indico o menor valor que encontro, tentando assim minimizar o efeito de radiação dos edifícios e pavimentos.

55%





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2019 às 20:54)

14°C
Aproxima-se o sistema frontal, chuva fraca ou chivisco para amanhã de manhã. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2019 às 11:08)

Bom dia
Esta manhã, começou logo com sol, e já está a querer aquecer bem, bem diferente do dia de ontem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Mai 2019 às 11:24)

Bom dia pessoal,

Infelizmente nem chuviscou por cá , nem vai chuviscar! Hoje já muito menos vento por cá , e uma temperatura atual de 19.5°c , a partir de agora teremos uma subida gradual da temperatura todos os dias até chegar à torradeira total outra vez lá para o fim-de-semana, e é calor a perder de vista! Nisto sim, não há hipótese, somos os maiores!  


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2019 às 13:36)

Boas

11,7 graus de minima
Neste mês já tive mínima de 23,1 graus. 

Actuais 18,9 graus.
Pouco mais há para relatar.


----------



## RStorm (19 Mai 2019 às 13:53)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue ameno e com céu parcialmente nublado, após uma madrugada de céu encoberto.
É provável tenha caído alguns borrifos durante a noite, mas não tenho a certeza. Se caíram, não chegaram a molhar o chão, pois ao inicio da manhã estava tudo seco 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *14,7ºC *
Máxima: *19,3ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *13,8ºC *
T. Atual: *21,9ºC*
HR: 54% 
Vento: N / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## MeteoMP (19 Mai 2019 às 14:44)

Boa tarde! 
Mais um fiasco...não vi cair uma pinga do céu e se caiu não deve ter molhado o chão sequer. O pior disso, é que a avaliar pelos modelos, se chover...será um milagre.

A* temperatura mínima* foi de *13.6ºC* às 07:30H.
Atualmente estão 19,1ºC.
Humidade - 52%

Cirrus, altoestratos e alguns cumulus perdidos reinam no céu. Apesar disso, o dia está agradável e está-se perfeitamente bem ao sol.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2019 às 15:26)

Boa tarde 

As esperanças de alguns pingos não passaram disso, frente dissipada.
A não ser que Junho seja uma anormalidade extrema em termos de precipitação, não haverá recarga generalizada de conteúdo de água no solo.

21,4°C

NW fraco < 10 Km/h

Céu bonito, cirrus elegantes, Cumulus humilis ou mediocris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Mai 2019 às 21:10)

Boa noite,

Dia passado pela zona de Oeiras, primeiro no parque dos poetas e depois passeio pela zona da marginal.

Dia bastante ameno, havia pessoas nas praias e tudo, principalmente na da torre, Santo Amaro de Oeiras e Caxias.

Pela Póvoa, nada de chuva... Como era de esperar, mal acordei céu praticamente limpo, depois lá foram aparecendo uns "farrapos"

Máxima de 23.5°C e mínima de 14.3°C, fotos da vista do Parque dos Poetas.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## MeteoMP (19 Mai 2019 às 22:41)

Boa noite a todos! O dia foi marcado por períodos de céu nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade durante a tarde. O vento foi fraco e foi um autêntico dia primaveril 

*Dados Bobadela 19/05/2019*
*T. Máx - 23,4°C *
*T.Min - 13,6°C*
*T. Atual - 15°C
*
Humidade - 57%
Vento fraco


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Mai 2019 às 22:51)

Boa noite, 
Ontem infelizmente não consegui fazer o resumo do dia. No entanto, não estou a conseguir aceder aos dados do Wunderground no site antigo. Alguém tem esse mesmo problema? 

Hoje o dia foi de céu limpo. A máxima foi próxima de 20°C e a mínima à volta dos 12°C. Como já se estava à espera, ontem à noite os modelos retiraram, à última da hora, toda a chuva prevista para hoje. Na próxima semana haverá um aumento da Nortada e haverá tempo mais quente no Interior.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2019 às 00:21)

Noites frescas,
13,6 e vento moderado com rajadas.
Verdade, lá para dia 27 adiante poderá surgir nortada muito forte, como apelidei neste fórum a famosa nortada violenta que reina por cá,  pode efectivamente reaparecer em força.
É apenas um cenário.


----------



## Geopower (20 Mai 2019 às 07:13)

Bom dia.
13.4°C. Vento fraco. Céu pouco nublado.
Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.

Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2019 às 14:32)

Boa tarde,
Esta manhã fo marcada por céu pouco nublado, e o sol quando consegue aparecer ainda chega a aquecer bem.
Muitas pessoas estavam á espera que chovesse alguma coisa, mas parece que não foi desta.


----------



## fsl (20 Mai 2019 às 17:59)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Ontem infelizmente não consegui fazer o resumo do dia. No entanto, não estou a conseguir aceder aos dados do Wunderground no site antigo. Alguém tem esse mesmo problema?
> 
> Hoje o dia foi de céu limpo. A máxima foi próxima de 20°C e a mínima à volta dos 12°C. Como já se estava à espera, ontem à noite os modelos retiraram, à última da hora, toda a chuva prevista para hoje. Na próxima semana haverá um aumento da Nortada e haverá tempo mais quente no Interior.



Eu tive o mesmo problema. Ficou resolvido quando reduzi o endereço ao mínimo, no meu caso usando só : https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOEIRAS1 sem indicar qualquer pagina.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2019 às 21:31)

Boa noite

Apenas céus bonitos... 

Ontem, halo solar na Póvoa e altocumulus na Penha de França. 
Hoje, vistas para a lezíria desde a Póvoa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MeteoMP (20 Mai 2019 às 22:22)

Boa noite a todos!

Mais um dia "nhe" pela Bobadela. Céu parcialmente nublado, sem chuva, quando o sol aparecia, aquecia e bem…

Vejamos os valores…

*T. Max - 22.3ºC*
*T. Min - 12.2ºC*
*T. Atual - 16,3ºC*
Humidade - 75%
Pressão - 1015,3mb

Estive a ver a previsão 10 dias no IPMA para Lisboa, e agora nesta última atualização, vejo que há aguaceiros amanhã durante a manhã com probabilidade de 49%...não acredito muito nisso, mas se cair algo...já ganhei o dia


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2019 às 22:47)

Um bocado à toa com o tempo, mas parece que a nortada deu tréguas agora à noite, calmo com 16ºC, quase de tshirt está-se bem!

Mínima: *11,3ºC *


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mai 2019 às 23:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Dia muito semelhante ao de ontem, com temperatura amena e muito vento, o que ao final do mesmo o tornou bastante desagradável! Temperatura mínima de *13.3ºc,* e uma máxima de *20.3ºc*! Ao final do dia ainda ameaçou chover qualquer coisa, mas tal como previsto não choveu Deixa ver se Domingo ao menos ainda dá para poupar dois dias de rega Ficam mais umas fotos dos últimos dias , não é a Primavera que é uma estação menos bonita que o Outono
> 
> ...





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E para terminar o dia, ficam mais umas! Prometo que nos próximos tempos não vou fotografar muito  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah Ah Ah! (gargalhada à Comendador para o comentário no início da segunda série ) 
Saíste-me cá um mestre, sempre fantásticos os teus registos da serra


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mai 2019 às 23:51)

fsl disse:


> Eu tive o mesmo problema. Ficou resolvido quando reduzi o endereço ao mínimo, no meu caso usando só : https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOEIRAS1 sem indicar qualquer pagina.


Obrigado pela dica. Isto do Wunderground está mesmo uma porcaria!  
_____________________
Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo, alternando para períodos de céu muito nublado e voltando depois o céu limpo. Não houve chuva, como estava previsto.   Nos próximos dias, virá a Nortada  e veremos as ervas que ainda estavam verdes a secarem rapidamente.  

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica 
Máx: 17,4°C 
Mín: 11,1°C 
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h ONO 

Corroios 
Máx: 17,9°C 
Mín: 12,1°C 

Agora estão 16,6°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Geopower (21 Mai 2019 às 07:10)

Bom dia. 
Céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco. 15.4°C. Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.
Choveu no final da madrugada.

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mai 2019 às 09:34)

Bom dia,
A manhã aqui comçou com aguaceiros fracos, "tipo spray", que ainda duraram quase 2 horas, mas mal chegaram a molhar o chão.
Agora o céu segue parcialmente nublado, e sol, está a começar a aparecer.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Mai 2019 às 10:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Ah Ah Ah! (gargalhada à Comendador para o comentário no início da segunda série )
> Saíste-me cá um mestre, sempre fantásticos os teus registos da serra


Nao brinques com coisas sérias João, o homem não tem nada coitado, até a renda da casa é a mulher que paga! Só mesmo neste país, nos últimos meses gastou ele milhares de euros em palmeiras, que quem visita o local mais parece que está nas caraíbas e não em Azeitão! Enfim, blá blá, whiskas saquetas  Quanto ao que me toca, muito obrigado, é um enorme prazer 

Desculpem o off topic!

-----------------------

Quanto ao tempo , pouco a relatar! Contínua seco, e pior vai ficar!  O dia amanheceu nublado depois de uma mínima de 14.1°c, mas agora o sol já vai espreitando aqui e ali! Temperatura atual de 18.6°c, e 70% de HR. 
Muitas zonas do país vão chegar ao final do mês já em seca extrema e severa e o Verão ainda nem começou .




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (21 Mai 2019 às 11:16)

Bons dias,

Nortada severa a partir de 5ªfeira e explosiva lá para o fim de semana.
@jonas_87 depois de ver estas Isóbaras, estou danado em dar um pulo á tua zona se o tempo me permitir..

Lá vão os estendais de vela.. lol.

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco pelo Parque das Nações.


----------



## remember (21 Mai 2019 às 13:31)

Boa tarde,

Hoje ao início da manhã, ainda chuviscou uns 10 minutos na Póvoa, fartura lol não acumulou nada como era de esperar, mas ainda molhou alguma coisa o chão.

Agora, por Benfica, dia bastante ameno, aparenta estar uns 22/23°C, céu pouco nublado e algum vento mais fresquinho de vez em quando 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (21 Mai 2019 às 14:16)

Boa Tarde

Mantém-se o mesmo panorama: céu parcialmente nublado e nortada fraca. Nada de chuva...  
O único destaque vai para a mínima de ontem, *10,6ºC*.
*
Domingo: 
*
Mínima: *13,8ºC *
Máxima: *22,3ºC*
*
Segunda: 
*
Mínima: *10,6ºC *
Máxima: *22,5ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *16,1ºC *
T. Atual: *22,2ºC *
HR: 46% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2019 às 14:18)

não dei pela chuva, mas quando sai à rua às 9h e pouco o chão estava molhado é porque deve ter caido uns chuviscos


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2019 às 15:21)

Boa tarde 

Vento fraco ou calma. Houve chuviscos fracos durante a madrugada, nem molharam o chão. 

As nuvens agora movem-se de SE.
Sol muito forte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MeteoMP (21 Mai 2019 às 17:18)

Boa tarde!

A mínima foi de 15,3ºC às 03:41H. 
O vento está fraco a moderado de NO, céu pouco nublado, depois de manhã assistir a um aguaceiro para os lados da Póvoa de Santa Iria e arredores...mas deve ter sido curto. À medida que o dia vai passando, o céu vai ficando menos nublado. 

Atualmente:
Temperatura - 21,2ºC
Humidade - 44%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1015,3mb

E assim segue:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mai 2019 às 19:57)

Boa tarde, 
O dia amanheceu com céu nublado na Charneca e com chuviscos em Corroios, mas a estação Netatmo do Laranjeiro não registou nada. 
Pouco a pouco o céu foi limpando e desde o início da tarde que está céu limpo. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,0°C 
Mín: 14,5°C 
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h O 
ÍUV máx: 9 

Corroios
Máx: 22,3°C 
Mín: 15,3°C 

Agora estão 18,7°C e céu limpo. Nos próximos dias, a nortada será bastante forte, e espero por isso valores relativamente bons aqui para a minha zona (>40 km/h).


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2019 às 21:24)

criz0r disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> Nortada severa a partir de 5ªfeira e explosiva lá para o fim de semana.
> @jonas_87 depois de ver estas Isóbaras, estou danado em dar um pulo á tua zona se o tempo me permitir..
> ...



Boas

Olha a previsão tem mudado um pouco já não está nada de extraordinário para o fim de semana em termos de vento.
Aparentemente sexta será o dia mais ventoso, um pouco longe de ser extremo mas já boa tareia. Previsao para Alcabideche.
Caso tenha possibilidade sexta de manhã talvez dê um salto à pedra da Era e faça uns registos.




---

16,1 graus e vento moderado.


----------



## Geopower (22 Mai 2019 às 07:19)

Bom dia.
Céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco. 17.1°C.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Neblina matinal  a norte:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2019 às 10:30)

Boas,

Nortada sopra bem, já noto um aumento da intensidade do vento.
Por Alcabideche:




O capacete da serra veio para ficar, deve permanecer até pelo menos a madrugada de Domingo.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2019 às 14:36)

Boa tarde

23,5°C
54%
Vento NW à superfície é fraco a moderado, até 15Km/h com alguns momentos mais intensos.

Mas as nuvens estão estáticas ou evoluem sem direcção comum, talvez de Sul ou SE, só o time-lapse permitirá avaliar.
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2019 às 17:23)

Boas, 
Por aqui mais uma tarde amena, com 27ºC.
Isto tem andado tão monótono, que nem existe muito para dizer.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mai 2019 às 20:46)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje o dia foi de céu limpo e temperaturas altas, com pouco a relatar. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 24,4°C 
Mín: 12,2°C 
Rajada máxima: 24 km/h NO
ÍUV máx: 9 

Corroios 
Máx: 25,2°C 
Mín: 13,5°C 

Agora estão 19,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2019 às 23:23)

Boas, 

Nortada interessante lá fora, já ouço o vento, sinal que sopra com alguma força. Há pouco na janela deu para registar rajada de 66 km/h.
15,1 graus


----------



## criz0r (23 Mai 2019 às 11:34)

Bom dia,

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. A Nortada irá acelerar significativamente a partir de hoje. A malta que está a pensar ir á praia este fim de semana vai "enfardar" cá uns bolos de areia .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Mai 2019 às 12:58)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. A Nortada irá acelerar significativamente a partir de hoje. A malta que está a pensar ir á praia este fim de semana vai "enfardar" cá uns bolos de areia .


Mesmo, vai ser uma tareia valente pelo menos durante dois dias  Muito cuidado  com o fogo pessoal  









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mai 2019 às 14:51)

Esta tarde segue com céu parcialmente nublado, e bem abafada.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2019 às 15:26)

Esta manhã  apanhei nortada valente muito localizada em Janes perto do sopé da serra.(cota 140 mts) Fui surpreendido! 
Em Alcabideche soprava moderado apenas, e no Guincho sopra moderado a forte. Resumindo são diferenças brutais em escassos kms. Em Janes tive mesmo dificuldade em passar de bike tal era o vento, na aplicação registei ventos de 55 e rajadas de 80 km/h. Isto às 9e30 da manhã, que modelo previa tal coisa?? É mesmo um fenómeno climático.
Logo posto os registos.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2019 às 15:33)

Boa tarde 

A nortada faz-se sentir hoje mais, o anticiclone começa a carregar sobre a península e a depressão sobre esta a cavar-se.

15 a 25 Km/h , bastante variável com algumas rajadas à volta dos 30 Km/h.

21,9°C 
60% (!)
Predominam os cirrus, ao longe sobre o Alentejo alguns cumulus mediocris ou humilis. 
Ao nascer do sol havia estratos sobre os montes de Vialonga.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2019 às 16:49)

Boa tarde!

Céu nublado com nuvens altas e vento refrescante de Noroeste aqui em Coruche.


----------



## MeteoMP (23 Mai 2019 às 16:54)

Boa tarde a todos!

Céu nublado maioritariamente por nuvens altas, com uma amostra de cúmulos mediocris pelo meio…
Vento fresco de noroeste que fez a temperatura descer e *atualmente tenho 22.9ºC.*

*T. Min - 14.4ºC *às 04:23H.
Humidade - 56%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1017,3mb


----------



## Geopower (23 Mai 2019 às 19:23)

Final de tarde com céu pouco nublado. 18.2°C. Vento moderado de norte com rajadas.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2019 às 19:50)

Relativamente a esta manhã, nortada  intensa e extremamente localizada, na zona de Janes- Malveira da Serra ( Alcabideche, Cascais)

Rebentou a escala que é de 70 km/h, e continuará a rebentar... 
A zona da filmagem é perto do cabeço de Janes, o tal sitio que já aqui relatei que no verão no pico da nortada, as pessoas tem dificuldade em abrir a porta do carro dado o vento extremo, inclusive, muitas mudaram de casa. 
Enfim um cheirinho do vento por cá, a pouco mais de 140 metros de altitude.





A filmagem não coincidiu com os picos mais intensos, ainda assim dá uma ideia.




Os GFS para o inicio da próxima semana já mete 58 km/h de velocidade de vento para Alcabideche.


----------



## RStorm (23 Mai 2019 às 20:16)

Boa Tarde

Nada de especial a relatar, os dias têm sido bastante monótonos...
Sol, temperatura amena, alguma nebulosidade temporária e nortada fraca, sendo que hoje sopra com mais intensidade.

*Terça: *

Mínima: *16,1ºC*
Máxima: *24,4ºC*

*Quarta: *

Mínima: *12,5ºC*
Máxima: *24,9ºC*

*Hoje: *

Mínima: *14,3ºC*
Máxima: *24,6ºC*

T. Atual: *18,5ºC*
HR: 59%
Vento: NW / 13 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mai 2019 às 20:35)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje o dia foi de céu limpo, de manhã, e de céu mais enevoado, à tarde. De salientar a nortada moderada de 27 km/h, que deverá aumentar nos próximos dias. 
De resto, nada a salientar. Dia ameno e algo abafado, digamos. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 25,0°C 
Mín: 13,3°C 
Rajada máxima: 27 km/h NNO 
ÍUV máx: 10 

Corroios 
Máx: 26,3°C 
Mín: 15,4°C 

Agora estão 18,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mai 2019 às 21:22)

Esta tarde foi bem marcada pelo céu nublado, e vento moderado.
@jonas_87, se eu já me queixo com o vento que tenho por aqui, em que até consegue partir os cordéis que fixam as árvores ás estacas, e cada vez mais tenho vindo a colocar estacas de maior diametro, principalmente nas nogueiras, e mesmo assim o vento "brinca", com elas como se fosse de papel, aí sim, o vento não brinca em serviço.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2019 às 21:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esta tarde foi bem marcada pelo céu nublado, e vento moderado.
> @jonas_87, se eu já me queixo com o vento que tenho por aqui, em que até consegue partir os cordéis que fixam as árvores ás estacas, e cada vez mais tenho vindo a colocar estacas de maior diametro, principalmente nas nogueiras, e mesmo assim o vento "brinca", com elas como se fosse de papel, aí sim, o vento não brinca em serviço.



Aqui infelizmente é extremo,  a título de exemplo chega a ocorrer estragos na rede eléctrica. Para a semana faço mais registos, pois estará bem mais forte.
-----

15,5 graus
Nortada a soprar bem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mai 2019 às 22:39)

Bela nortada, pela tarde o céu apresentava-se bastante nublado, com o pôr do sol ficou mais limpo. Mínima: 13ºC

Visão para este aquando o pôr do sol, junto ao IST:


----------



## Geopower (24 Mai 2019 às 07:12)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de norte. 16.3°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de  1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a Norte:


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2019 às 07:36)

Nortada bastante forte. 
14,3 graus.


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2019 às 11:53)

Bom dia,

Como previsto, Nortada moderada a forte aqui na zona do Cabo Ruivo. Durante a tarde a coisa vai "esquentar".
O Sol vai ainda assim brilhando a seu belo prazer.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Mai 2019 às 12:13)

Por aqui cerca de 21°c, e rajada máxima de 44 km,h até ao momento, de tarde espero mais vento! Tudo já muito seco , como a foto ilustra bem!






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2019 às 12:27)

Boas, vento forte com rajadas por Alvalade, vai ser uma diversão para sair de casa...  21ºC.


----------



## MeteoMP (24 Mai 2019 às 12:42)

Bom dia/Boa tarde a todos!
Pasmaceira total a reinar estes dias...só que hoje há realmente destaque para o vento que está moderado com rajadas! E assim se vai manter! 

Falando ainda de ontem, os dados são os seguintes:

*T. Máx - 24ºC*
*T. Min - 14,4ºC*

*Atualmente:*
*20,9ºC *e humidade de 42%. O vento, como já foi referido, marca presença destacada e sopra com rajadas!

*T. Min - 15,1ºC*
Pressão Atmosférica - 1015,9mb


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2019 às 12:46)

Boas!
Vento moderado com rajadas fortes também por Carnaxide.
Os jacarandás espalhados pela cidade de Lisboa vão passar um mau bocado.
Ontem no Marquês de Pombal:


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mai 2019 às 13:30)

Mais uma tarde amena, e acompanhada por vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2019 às 14:11)

Rajadas bem violentas aqui pelo Parque das Nações, as árvores dobram-se todas e as janelas aqui do edifício são "empurradas" para dentro.
A tarde vai ser animada vai..


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2019 às 15:43)

Boa tarde

Situação típica de Verão, mesmo assim ainda não é das nortadas fortes mais comuns por aqui no Casal da Serra.

20 a 35 Km/h com rajadas à volta dos 40 Km/h. O distanciamento da costa é determinante para os valores aqui não serem comparáveis aos dos concelhos litorais, especialmente Cascais e Sintra.

21,0°C a 22,9°C, conforme o local das ruas.
45%
Cirrus abundantes, pouco espessos, em movimento bem visível de NNW.
Não vejo halo solar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Mai 2019 às 17:04)

Hoje o dia está a ser acompanhado de Nortada moderada a forte! Até agora, a rajada máxima foi de 40 km/h, e deverá aumentar de intensidade durante a tarde e noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2019 às 17:27)

Boa nortada mas nada extraordinário para os parâmetros da zona. 
Terça, aí sim espero nortada bem agressiva.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2019 às 18:50)

Rajada máxima de 80 km/h há pouco na estação de Alcabideche.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2019 às 19:58)

A subir a parada... 85 km/h. A Serra a trabalhar bem. 
Como é normal a milésima vez que o ipma falha na previsão do vento para a zona.


----------



## RStorm (24 Mai 2019 às 20:00)

Boa Tarde

Dia de vendaval, com nortada moderada a forte acompanhada de rajadas intensas durante grande parte do dia. O vento soprou quase sempre acima dos 20 Km/h, abrandando bastante agora no final da tarde.
De resto, foi mais um dia soalheiro e ameno.

Mínima: *15,3ºC *
Máxima: *23,2ºC *

T. Atual: *19,8ºC *
HR: 59%
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h
*

*


----------



## Stormlover (24 Mai 2019 às 20:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> A subir a parada... 85 km/h. A Serra a trabalhar bem.
> Como é normal a milésima vez que o ipma falha na previsão do vento para a zona.



Eles ai esquece, eu por acaso na minha página e nas minhas previsões ressalvo sempre na secção das curiosidades, quando há razão para isso, os valores das freguesias oeste do concelho de Cascais, precisamente por esse efeito , até agora comparado os valores das previsões com as estações tenho tido um bom sucesso, ainda assim essa zona é um pouco imprevisível e por vezes o fenómeno é muito localizado! Adoro ir ai sempre que posso dar um passeio nos dias de nortada forte, malveira da serra, guincho etc.

Por aqui por loures vento moderado, com rajadas bem intensas por vezes!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mai 2019 às 21:24)

Sem dúvida dos dias mais ventosos do ano. Nortada não deixa descer muito a temperatura e sempre refresca durante a tarde.

Mínima: *13,7ºC
*
Atual às 21h: 16ºC mas com sensação de 12/13ºC. Pôr do sol fenomenal com os contrails a oeste, por 10 minutos não tive a máquina na mão... 

Próximos dias prometem ser quentes, coisa que não precisava muito


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2019 às 21:30)

Stormlover disse:


> Eles ai esquece, eu por acaso na minha página e nas minhas previsões ressalvo sempre na secção das curiosidades, quando há razão para isso, os valores das freguesias oeste do concelho de Cascais, precisamente por esse efeito , até agora comparado os valores das previsões com as estações tenho tido um bom sucesso, ainda assim essa zona é um pouco imprevisível e por vezes o fenómeno é muito localizado! Adoro ir ai sempre que posso dar um passeio nos dias de nortada forte, malveira da serra, guincho etc.
> 
> Por aqui por loures vento moderado, com rajadas bem intensas por vezes!



Boas,
Confesso que disse aquilo mais num tom provocador/brincadeira.
Em tempos criticava, mas assim que me apercebi que nem modelos de alta resolução conseguem prever este fenómeno de vento extremo, mudei um pouco a postura que tinha até então.
A freguesia de Alcabideche é enorme, para se ter noção vai de Manique até à escassos metros da Peninha. Toda a área é ventosa, mas os piores sítios são sem dúvida Murches, Alcabideche, Zambujeiro, Cabreiro, Janes, Malveira da Serra, Biscaia e Figueira do Guincho.  Isto é um fenómeno localizado  mesmo dentro do próprio concelho, muitas vezes há vento fraco em Cascais e vento forte em Alcabideche e vento muito forte na Malveira da Serra.
Só nos últimos anos é que tenho estudado mais o assunto. 
-----

Ate ao momento velocidade máxima de vento nos 62 km/h e rajada máxima de 85 km/h.
15,1 graus


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Mai 2019 às 21:38)

Boa tarde, 
Isto é que foi um dia, hein?!  A única coisa de diferente em relação aos últimos dias foi mesmo a Nortada, com intensidade moderada a forte e rajada máxima de 40 km/h. @jonas_87 É pena que por aqui nunca se atinjam os valores de Cascais. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 24,4ºC
Mín: 15,0ºC
Rajada máxima: 40 km/h NNO
ÍUV máx: 10

Corroios
Máx: 25,3ºC
Mín: 15,8ºC

Agora estão 17,8ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2019 às 22:02)

O ponto da A16 mais ventoso fica junto a casa, entre o Hospital e Cascaishopping.
Ao final do dia de hoje
O carro abanava que se fartava.


----------



## Stormlover (25 Mai 2019 às 04:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Confesso que disse aquilo mais num tom provocador/brincadeira.
> Em tempos criticava, mas assim que me apercebi que nem modelos de alta resolução conseguem prever este fenómeno de vento extremo, mudei um pouco a postura que tinha até então.
> A freguesia de Alcabideche é enorme, para se ter noção vai de Manique até à escassos metros da Peninha. Toda a área é ventosa, mas os piores sítios são sem dúvida Murches, Alcabideche, Zambujeiro, Cabreiro, Janes, Malveira da Serra, Biscaia e Figueira do Guincho.  Isto é um fenómeno localizado  mesmo dentro do próprio concelho, muitas vezes há vento fraco em Cascais e vento forte em Alcabideche e vento muito forte na Malveira da Serra.
> ...



Qualquer serra consegue ter uma dinâmica semelhante em relação a ventos de certas direções, por vezes até pequenas montanhas conseguem, na costa da Caparica, em especial na zona mais a sul, o vento de leste pelo fim da madrugada até ao final da manhã é muito mais forte que nas restantes regiões, enquanto grande parte das redondezas tem ventos até 20 /30 km/h, nós lá por essa altura do dia somos assolados por rajadas fortes superiores a 50, 60 por vezes mais! Tem certas lestadas que superam as nortadas! É um fenómeno muito curioso; tenho de gravar!
A nortada dessas zonas de Cascais é bem mais generalizada( abrange mais território), basei-o me numa estimativa entre vento previsto e direção e correlação e registos das estações da zona ( quando estão online ) hoje registas-te  62 km/h com rajada até 85, encaixa bem na estimativa que fiz  !

Por loures, o magnifico choupo da praceta faz um barulho enorme


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2019 às 13:34)

Boas

Hoje, dia distinto de o ontem, hoje temos lestada moderada quente e seca.
24,6 graus.
Ontem a máxima não passou dos 19,0 graus.

@Stormlover os registos que partilhei não são meus, há má cobertura por cá em termos de estações nas zonas mais ventosas, portanto há muita coisa que não se sabe. Ontem certos pontos terão ido aos 100 km/h sem grande problema.


----------



## remember (25 Mai 2019 às 13:55)

Boa tarde,

Como dizia o outro, hoje "tá fote tá"...

Só mesmo o vento para animar a coisa 










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Mai 2019 às 14:16)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Tal como previsto, o Verão está ai e hoje bem mais quente que ontem  Neste momento 27.8°c , e vento predominante de ENE fraco a moderado, mais ao final do dia deverá rodar para NW e acelarar bem, mas vamos ver! Neste momento apenas 22% de HR .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2019 às 14:22)

Mais uma tarde que segue bem quente, e só não aparenta mais devido ao vento fraco, que vai soprando.
Está a chegar aquela altura em que tem-se de acordar logo ao nascer do dia para trabalhar no campo, e depois descansar logo no fim de almoço, e retomar os trabalhos, só ao final do dia.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Mai 2019 às 16:16)

Lestada moderada por cá , este vento seca tudo!  20% de HR 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (25 Mai 2019 às 17:29)

Hoje em Nazaré com o meu amigo @thunderboy.
Início e tarde de céu limpo e nebulosidade ligeira visivel ao horizonte. Nortada de vento forte, a notar se especialmente no esporão!
Dá para ver no mar alguns agueiros fortes na segunda foto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Mai 2019 às 20:25)

Boa tarde,
Hoje foi mais um dia de verão, bem quente e com bastante vento! 34 km/h foi a rajada máxima do dia de hoje, de Nordeste. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 28,9°C 
Mín: 13,8°C 
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h NNE 
ÍUV máx: 10 

Corroios 
Máx: 30,4°C 
Mín: 15,0°C 

Agora estão 23,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2019 às 20:40)

Nortada 15 a 20 Km/h.

23,8°C
45%






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2019 às 21:11)

Boas, 

Mínima:15,1 graus
Máxima: 25,2 graus
Rajada máxima: 72 km/h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mai 2019 às 22:18)

Mínima: *14,1ºC*
Máxima deve ter tocado os 26ºC

Máximas malucas previstas para a transição de mês... Acima de 30ºC quase todos os dias


----------



## remember (25 Mai 2019 às 23:43)

Boa noite,

dia com máxima de 28.9ºC às 15:55 e minima de 17.3ºC às 03:17, marcado por vento de NNE.
Rajada máxima do dia de 36 km/h de NNE.
Agora, 21.4ºC, 55% de HR e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mai 2019 às 01:07)

Noite segue de Verão...18°C pouca brisa, pessoal ainda na rua. 

Até Outubro não deve mudar muito ahah


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2019 às 11:53)

Esta final de manhã segue já bem quente, parece que estamos já a meio da tarde, aliás deu para sentir logo o aumento da temperatura, logo ao despertar do dia.


----------



## MeteoMP (26 Mai 2019 às 12:11)

Bom dia! Hoje está mais quente que ontem e o vento está mais calmo em comparação com os últimos 2 dias. 
E a  partir de agora, calor até onde a vista alcança…
T. Min - 16,2ºC ( 26/05/2019)

Dados de 25.05.2019
T. Máx - 28,8ºC
T. Min - 15ºC

Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## RStorm (26 Mai 2019 às 12:52)

Bom dia

Parece que o verão já chegou, calor infinito nos próximos tempos  
Sol, temperatura alta e nortada fraca, alternando por vezes com vento de NE/E.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *14,1ºC *
Máxima: *28,3ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *15,3ºC *
T. Atual: *27,6ºC *
HR: 32% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (26 Mai 2019 às 17:29)

Boa tarde, após umas boas férias no Algarve, eis que estou de volta ao calor, por aqui a máxima foi de 33.1ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2019 às 17:34)

Mais uma tarde bem quente, e o vento moderado começa agora a soprar.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2019 às 21:49)

Boas, 
Máxima de 27,1 graus

Sigo com nortada intensa, sopra a 50 km/h com rajadas de 80 km/h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mai 2019 às 21:51)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje foi mais um dia de céu limpo e tempo quente, com menos nortada que ontem. Nada mais a apontar.  

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 31,1°C 
Mín: 15,0°C 
Rajada máxima: 29 km/h NNE 
ÍUV máx: 10 

Corroios 
Máx: 31,7°C 
Mín: 16,4°C 

Agora estão 20,6°C e céu limpo. E que ganhe o melhor. 
Próxima semana deverá vir um tempo bastante "mau".


----------



## N_Fig (26 Mai 2019 às 23:00)

Boas!
Mais um dia de calor fora de época por Coimbra (e pela Figueira), não verifiquei mas devia haver bastante gente na praia... Felizmente deixei as persianas quase fechadas no fim de semana, que agora estão abertas e deixam entrar o ar (relativamente) fresco


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Mai 2019 às 23:03)

N_Fig disse:


> Boas!
> Mais um dia de calor fora de época por Coimbra (e pela Figueira), não verifiquei mas devia haver bastante gente na praia... Felizmente deixei as persianas quase fechadas no fim de semana, que agora estão abertas e deixam entrar o ar (relativamente) fresco



Em Buarcos, pelo menos, havia muita gente.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Mai 2019 às 23:05)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Em Buarcos, pelo menos, havia muita gente.


Pois, não fossem os exames e trabalhos e eu poderia ser uma delas, assim fico-me por tentar não torrar enquanto estudo


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Mai 2019 às 23:16)

N_Fig disse:


> Pois, não fossem os exames e trabalhos e eu poderia ser uma delas, assim fico-me por tentar não torrar enquanto estudo



Fazes bem! Que compense é o que desejo!


----------



## Tufao André (27 Mai 2019 às 01:57)

Que vendaval incrível para aqui vai esta noite!!   
O vento está mais intenso agora em termos de rajadas do que durante o dia... Não tenho como medir, mas tendo em conta que as janelas abanam e as antenas do prédio fazem barulho, rondam os 65/70 km/h! Não esperava nada... 
A temperatura também desceu bem, embora o dia fosse mais quente, chegando aos 30ºC de máxima como previsto 

Amanhã nova descida para a casa dos 25ºC e mais vento, um dia típico de Maio portanto!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2019 às 03:11)

Nortada violenta lá fora.


----------



## Geopower (27 Mai 2019 às 07:12)

Bom dia. 16.1°C. Céu encoberto. Vento forte de norte com rajadas.
Sensação térmica bastante desagradável. 
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a Norte:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2019 às 07:20)

Palavras para que?
Rajada máxima de 100 km/h aqui em Alcabideche!!!
Madrugada de um vendaval brutal, e continua violento. 



top baby names 1972


----------



## N_Fig (27 Mai 2019 às 10:15)

Boas! Dia mais fresco hoje, com céu nublado, mas parece ser "sol" de pouca dura...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2019 às 10:31)

Surreal o vento na A16 em Alcabideche.
Painel informativo activo alertar precaução devido ao vendaval.
Os carros na minha rua estavam todos sujos de pó/poeira, madrugada animada.
Este vento extremo em Lisboa provocava o caus.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2019 às 15:25)

Boa tarde 

Alguns cirrus assinalaram a passagem da frente dissipada. 
De resto, nortada moderada, até 20 Km/h.

22 ,7°C
52%

Ontem foi maior o calor, foto no Milharado, na direcção do Cabeço de Montachique.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Mai 2019 às 16:14)

Valente porrada de vento durante a noite que ainda permanece agora. 

Isto tudo é a tempestade antes da "bonança" de 35°C durante 5 dias... anomalias gigantes para este período.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2019 às 17:09)

Esta tarde tem sido amena, e com vento moderado a forte, diria até com rajadas na ordem dos 50 a 60 km/h.
Vai ser de facto uma semana dificil de passar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Mai 2019 às 18:37)

Máxima: *24,3ºC*
Mínima: *14,1ºC*

Mínimas tropicais previstas durante quase 3 dias...


----------



## MeteoMP (27 Mai 2019 às 19:07)

Boa tarde caríssimos!

Hoje o dia foi de nortada, para variar 
Agora sim, vai doer a sério com os termómetros a subirem e bem durante 4/5 dias seguidos!
Hoje tive a oportunidade de dar um salto pela Praia da Riviera, na Costa da Caparica, e fiquei com a praia estragada, porque em vez de comer uma bola de Berlim, comi areia….ao fim de 2H arrumei tudo e vim embora.






Nota-se, ao longe, apesar da má qualidade da foto, pois foi tirada com o telemóvel, a presença de cúmulos na Serra de Sintra. Fora isso, os cirrus marcaram presença e estavam até bastante bonitos.

Agora dados de hoje, 27/05/2019

*T. Máx - 26,2ºC*
*T. Min - 15,4ºC*

Bom resto de dia a todos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Mai 2019 às 19:29)

MeteoMP disse:


> Boa tarde caríssimos!
> 
> Hoje o dia foi de nortada, para variar
> Agora sim, vai doer a sério com os termómetros a subirem e bem durante 4/5 dias seguidos!
> ...


Dos piores dias que podias ter escolhido para ir à praia, pouca sorte


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Mai 2019 às 19:50)

MeteoMP disse:


> Boa tarde caríssimos!
> 
> Hoje o dia foi de nortada, para variar
> Agora sim, vai doer a sério com os termómetros a subirem e bem durante 4/5 dias seguidos!
> ...


Serra de Sintra com capacete = mau dia de praia;
Serra de Sintra sem nuvens = bom dia de praia.


----------



## MeteoMP (27 Mai 2019 às 19:58)

Eu sei que não foi o melhor dia, mas foi a única folga que tenho esta semana  Trabalhar em hotelaria é assim


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Mai 2019 às 21:15)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia bastante ventoso e com céu limpo. A rajada máxima registada por mim foi de 33 km/h, mas entre as 15:00 e as 18:00, por problemas técnicos, a estação não reportou dados, ainda por cima na hora mais ventosa do dia. A rajada máxima deve ter andado à volta dos 42/45 km/h. 

O mais curioso é que uma pessoa nem precisa de ir muito para o Interior para o "temporal" ser menos percetível: em Corroios o vento esteve todo o dia fraco a moderado, sem rajadas fortes. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 26,7°C 
Mín: 15,5°C 
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h N (???) 
ÍUV máx: 10

Corroios 
Máx: 28,8°C 
Mín: 16,7°C 

Agora estão 17,8°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2019 às 22:41)

A última madrugada, foi mesmo impressionante. 
A estação de Alcabideche registou 13 rajadas igual ou superiores a 80 km/h.
Destacando se 3 rajadas de 89 km/h e 1 de 100 km/h, rajada máxima do ano. A velocidade máxima de vento foi aos 67 km/h, com longas horas superior a 50 km/h. Embora viva cá há tantos anos esta terra continua a surpreender me, é de uma violência este vento.
Segundo me disseram na Amoreia houve danos na rede eléctrica.
Eu tive dificuldades para dormir, mesmo com  janela vidro duplo e a porta da marquise fechados. Resumindo, a primeiro evento extremo na zona norte do concelho, sem aviso do Ipma, e com previsão ridícula de  rajada máxima 65 km/h junto ao cabo Raso.  É pena não existirem mais membros por cá, mas pronto estou cá para relatar e partilhar este pandemónio.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mai 2019 às 22:43)

Boa noite pessoal, 

16°c neste momento, tão bom para refrescar a casa, as saudades  que vamos ter disto lá para o final da semana! Hoje máxima de 26.5°c, e muita nortada , amanhã despedimo.nos da mesma e quarta-feira já teremos a lestada a entrar em força, muito provavelmente 3 a 4 dias acima dos 35°c por cá, com uma anomalia positiva brutal para a altura do ano!



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (28 Mai 2019 às 07:13)

Bom dia. Céu limpo. 15.4°C. Nortada mantém-se. Vento moderado de norte com rajadas.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2019 às 08:23)

Geopower disse:


> Bom dia. Céu limpo. 15.4°C. Nortada mantém-se. Vento moderado de norte com rajadas.
> Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
> Panorâmica a SW:



No Domingo estive na zona sul do litoral de Torres, fiquei fascinado.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Mai 2019 às 11:28)

Boas, ontem o céu limpou mas o dia até esteve agradável, hoje já se nota bem o calor, e só vai piorar ..


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2019 às 13:02)

21,3 graus e vento moderado com rajadas. 
Amanhã a temperatura dará um disparo brutal, conto com uma subida da máxima em torno dos 11 graus,vamos ver. 
Quinta feira conto ter a 3 mínima tropical de Maio.


----------



## criz0r (28 Mai 2019 às 14:29)

Boa tarde,

@jonas_87 imagens brutais. Parabéns .

Pelo P. das Nações, Nortada moderada com rajadas e ambiente relativamente fresco. Lá terei eu de me habituar novamente a dias tórridos e noites de ananás..


----------



## RStorm (28 Mai 2019 às 14:29)

Boa Tarde

Nada de especial a relatar, apenas que ontem a nortada soprou forte durante grande parte do dia.
O resto continua tudo na mesma...
Amanhã já devo ir aos 35 e quinta-feira posso mesmo chegar aos 38! Começa cedo... 

*Domingo: 
*
Mínima: *15,3ºC *
Máxima: *29,5ºC 

Segunda: 
*
Mínima: *15,9ºC *
Máxima: *24,8ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *15,2ºC *
T. Atual: *28,0ºC *
HR: 33% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h 

*
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2019 às 14:31)

Mais uma tarde amena, e com vento moderado.
31.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2019 às 15:46)

Boa tarde!

Dia de calor em Coruche mas ainda dentro do suportável. Nota-se também alguma nortada mas mais fraca que ontem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Mai 2019 às 17:57)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Hoje mais quente que ontem, contudo ainda bem agradável devido a nortada, que já foi bem menor que ontem! Amanhã é que já  vão ser elas, e provavelmente por esta hora ja andará a rondar os 35°c Neste momento estão 28.7°c, e 31% de HR.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (28 Mai 2019 às 19:11)

Boa tarde, a máxima de hoje foi de 32.7ºC amanhã deverei de ir aos 34ºC.


----------



## Geopower (28 Mai 2019 às 21:33)

Final de dia com céu limpo. 15.9°C.
Continua o vento moderado de norte com rajadas.

Poente a oeste:


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2019 às 21:35)

Máxima: *26,7ºC*
Mínima:* 12,7ºC*

Temperaturas de Julho por hoje, com algum vento ainda. 
Amanhã vai começar a doer. Contudo, com a nortada a água está bem gelada


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2019 às 21:48)

Boas,

18,3 e lestada forte.
A baixa humidade /quadrante do vento impossibilitam a formação do famoso capacete.

Amanhã por esta hora deve estar um valente bafo.
Extremos de hoje: 13,9 graus/ 23,7 graus

@criz0r obrigado!
Foi uma grande surpresa,  temos uma costa incrível.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mai 2019 às 23:47)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia de céu limpo e temperaturas bastante quentes. Amanhã deverá começar a época balnear. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 30,0°C 
Mín: 14,4°C 
Rajada máxima: 27 km/h N 
ÍUV máx: 10 

Corroios
Máx: 32,1°C 
Mín: 16,5°C 

Agora estão 20,6°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2019 às 00:00)

Estive a ver o Arome, e o dito modelo mete novamente temperaturas loucas durante a madrugada de quinta, à semelhança do último episódio de calor.
Portanto, as temperaturas nocturnas elevadas estão à porta, perfeitamente expectável registos incríveis nos Cabos do costume.


----------



## remember (29 Mai 2019 às 06:49)

Bom dia,

Tenho andado sem tempo para reportar, mas também com o marasmo que se tem verificado...

Já está assim, nem quero pensar logo...










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (29 Mai 2019 às 07:15)

Bom dia.
Dia começa com céu limpo e vento fraco.
16.4°C. Hoje esperam-se temperaturas acima de 25°C no litoral oeste.
Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.

Panorâmica NW-N com alguma neblina nas praias a Norte.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mai 2019 às 07:27)

O dia começou com nevoeiro e 16,1°C, mas neste momento já estão 19,4°C e céu limpo. Hoje esperam-se temperaturas entre 27 e 32°C, aqui pela zona.


----------



## Geopower (29 Mai 2019 às 07:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> No Domingo estive na zona sul do litoral de Torres, fiquei fascinado.


Bonitas fotos! Essas arribas são uma verdadeira aula de geologia/geomorfologia do periodo Jurássico.


----------



## MeteoMP (29 Mai 2019 às 10:20)

Bom dia a todos!

Extremos de ontem, 28/05/2019

*T. Máx - 29,4ºC*
*T. Min - 14,8ºC*

Para surpresa minha, a temperatura esta noite desceu até aos 18,3ºC...esperava que se ficasse pelos 19.

Atualmente:

*23,2ºC*
37% de Humidade
Pressão de 1017,6 mb

O caldeirão está ligado, e hoje espero ir até aos 34ºC ou quem sabe 35...mas duvido.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Mai 2019 às 10:29)

Bom dia pessoal,

Ai esta ela com a força toda  Ar completamente seco, vento moderado de Este, e a subir com vontade, vamos ver até onde isto chega! Mas até Domingo vai ser a doer .


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2019 às 11:09)

Lestada forte e calor. 
Raio do vento não desarma. 
26,3 graus


----------



## criz0r (29 Mai 2019 às 11:31)

Anticiclone a mostrar o seu poderio. Bastante calor por esta hora e Lestada moderada a forte. *26,0ºC* na Cova da Piedade.


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2019 às 12:20)

Bom dia a todos!

Vai aquecendo aqui por Coruche, céu limpo e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## RStorm (29 Mai 2019 às 13:22)

Boa Tarde

A braseira já está acesa! Sigo com *30,3ºC*, 20% HR e lestada a 9,7 Km/h  
A mínima foi de *16,5ºC*

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *15,2ºC *
Máxima: *28,3ºC *


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mai 2019 às 13:34)

Mais uma tarde com a fornalha ligada, o vento continua a soprar de forma fraca a moderada.
Toda a noite foi marcada por um vendaval, que até assobia, nas paredes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mai 2019 às 13:47)

Vento ténue de leste, já estão mais de 30°C praticamente.

As alergias continuam, infelizmente...

Cabo Raso e da Roca já quase nos 30°C lol


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (29 Mai 2019 às 16:06)

Por aqui estão 32.4ºC afinal está igual a ontem.


----------



## fsl (29 Mai 2019 às 16:45)

Em Nova-Oeiras o termometro atingiu 34.4ºC às 17:19...


----------



## Geopower (29 Mai 2019 às 17:12)

Máxima do dia: 28.3°C.
Neste momento 20.4°C.
Vento moderado de norte.

Panorâmica a sul:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Mai 2019 às 17:14)

Por Azeitão 34.5ºc neste momento, e máxima do dia até ao momento! HR já esteve nos 11%, valor mais baixo já registado na estação  Neste momento segue com 14% , e o vento continua fraco a moderado, e predominante de NE .


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2019 às 19:06)

Ponte Vasco da Gama 

29,1°C

38%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mai 2019 às 20:08)

28°C agora pela Praça de Londres já bem à sombra. Vento de norte quente constante. 

Mínima tropical vem aí.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2019 às 21:32)

Boas, 

Maxima: 31,0 graus
Actual: 26,1 graus

Por cá também haverá mínima tropical, vamos ver qual será o valor.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mai 2019 às 22:09)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia em grande! Infelizmente não pude acompanhar o evento de temperaturas, pois estive a trabalhar todo o dia. A temperatura máxima, tal como o previsto, chegou aos 32°C na Charneca e aos 35°C em Corroios. Já a temperatura mínima ficou pelos 16°C na Charneca e os 19°C em Corroios.  :frio: 
De salientar que de manhã ainda houve nortada fraca, mas a partir das 14:00 o vento virou para nordeste e lá vieram os 30°C. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 32,4°C 
Mín: 16,1°C 
Rajada máxima: 33,8 km/h NNE
ÍUV máx: 10 

Corroios
Máx: 35,1°C 
Mín: 19,2°C

Agora estão 25,5°C e céu limpo.


----------



## remember (29 Mai 2019 às 22:18)

Boa noite,

Máxima já acima dos 30's, dados ainda escaldantes para esta hora ...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mai 2019 às 22:22)

Hoje foi uma tarde bem escaldante, que nem já depois das 18 horas, se aguentava estar ao sol directo.
Os próximos dias vão ser bem dificeis de passar, quer de dia, ou de noite.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Mai 2019 às 22:25)

Máxima de 34.8°c às 18.23H , neste momento ainda 25.1°c, mas a descer de forma razoável  devido ao vento de S, vamos ver se terei mínima tropical  Amanhã poderá ser provavelmente o dia mais quente deste evento por cá .


----------



## MeteoMP (29 Mai 2019 às 22:34)

Dia bastante quente como se esperava! Vento de leste a fazer subir as temperaturas. Agora já estão 26°C a descer lentamente .

T.Máx - 33,6°C
T.Min - 18,3°C

Hoje há...melgas dentro de casa


----------



## N_Fig (29 Mai 2019 às 22:58)

Dia bastante quente, acima dos 30ºC por Coimbra, e nota-se bem que a temperatura não está muito baixa mesmo agora que o sol já se pôs


----------



## remember (29 Mai 2019 às 23:40)

Lol deu-lhe para subir...  Resto de uma boa noite a todos...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2019 às 23:46)

26,6 graus estáveis.

Estão 28 graus no Guincho com lestada, e 17 graus no Cabo Raso com nortada, muitas vezes ocorre este padrão.(Para quem não conhece são locais muito próximos mas com registos de temperatura bem diferentes). 
Dada a noite tropical julgo que a Nortada local daquele ponto vai ceder à lestada, e haverá um disparo na temperatura. Enfim vamos ver.


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2019 às 23:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> 26,6 graus estáveis.
> 
> Estão 28 graus no Guincho com lestada, e 17 graus no Cabo Raso com nortada, muitas vezes ocorre este padrão.(Para quem não conhece são locais muito próximos mas com registos de temperatura bem diferentes).
> Dada a noite tropical julgo que a Nortada local daquele ponto vai ceder à lestada, e haverá um disparo na temperatura. Enfim vamos ver.



Incrível a diferença de temperatura, tendo em conta a proximidade e a pouca diferença de altitude!

Sim, a direção do vento está certamente a influenciar esses valores.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2019 às 00:32)

25 de Abril 

25°C  !!


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2019 às 00:34)

25.1ºC aqui por Alvalade, está uma noite daquelas que parece Portalegre, com vento de leste...


----------



## homem do mar (30 Mai 2019 às 01:16)

Incrível saio de Fátima por volta das 23 e 50 com 23 graus, vou para Ourém que é a descer e já está nos 16 graus, 7 km a diferença que faz na temperatura.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2019 às 02:09)

Póvoa,  às 2h

25,7°C

33%

Leste 15 a 20 Km/h


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (30 Mai 2019 às 07:05)

Bom dia. 
Minima: 17.8°C
Neste momento 20.3°C
Céu limpo.
Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2019 às 07:25)

Boas, 

Mínima tropical de 23,0 graus.

Neste momento estão 24,0 graus.

Como esperado durante a madrugada a lestada invadiu a área costeira ocidental entre o Raso e Roca.


----------



## srr (30 Mai 2019 às 08:20)

Abrantes ,

As 08h00 24º - Muito quente.

Parece Agosto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mai 2019 às 08:58)

Bom dia por Setúbal, e já com 24.7°c  Por Azeitão tal como previa nada de mínima tropical , mas pouco refrescou  , mínima de 18.6°c, hoje promete ser o dia mais quente do ano até ao momento superando os mais de 37.6°c do dia 14 do corrente mês, mas vamos ver  Bom resto de dia tórrido a todos, eu por enquanto já me pus ao fresco 










Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mai 2019 às 09:19)

Boas!
O dia já começa bem quente. *24,6°C *neste momento por Carnaxide.
A estação IPMA do Cabo da Roca é a "mais quente" de toda a rede desde as 2h UTC.


----------



## MeteoMP (30 Mai 2019 às 09:20)

Bom dia a todos! Primeira mínima tropical desde que tenho a estação meteorológica e desceu até aos 22°C certos! Espera-se que seja o dia mais quente deste evento e do ano até agora! A temperatura já vai lançada a está hora e estou com 23,6°C!


----------



## criz0r (30 Mai 2019 às 11:32)

Bom dia,

Sem qualquer surpresa, registada a 2ª mínima tropical do ano de *21,9ºC*. Cova da Piedade segue já nos *27,9ºC* com vento fraco de Nordeste/Leste.

@jonas_87 tenho vindo a reparar que em dias de Lestada marcada, curiosamente chegas a atingir mínimas por vezes superiores ás minhas.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2019 às 12:16)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Sem qualquer surpresa, registada a 2ª mínima tropical do ano de *21,9ºC*. Cova da Piedade segue já nos *27,9ºC* com vento fraco de Nordeste/Leste.
> 
> @jonas_87 tenho vindo a reparar que em dias de Lestada marcada, curiosamente chegas a atingir mínimas por vezes superiores ás minhas.



Pois parece que sim, deve ser por ser uma zona ventosa, a lestada aparece com força e fica persistente, gerando mínimas altas.
A própria localização, o facto de estar practicamente na ponta oeste, também deve ajudar.
Na Malveira da Serra ainda foi mais alta, mínima de 24 graus.
Por cá é a terceira mínima tropical do ano.

T. Actual: 29,6 graus


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mai 2019 às 12:53)

Mínima de 20,2°C.

A caminho dos 30°C...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mai 2019 às 13:16)

Nesta zona da península de Setúbal já estamos assim









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (30 Mai 2019 às 13:41)

Boa tarde,


Mínima "abusada" de 23.5°C, já estava bastante calor de manhã, quando sai, agora já está assim, vamos ver.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (30 Mai 2019 às 14:09)

Calor brutal aqui por Alenquer, 34'C neste momento ar abafado quente de pleno Verão, nao me lembro de um dia assim em Maio


----------



## Tonton (30 Mai 2019 às 14:13)

Em MAIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## criz0r (30 Mai 2019 às 14:19)

*33,4ºC* e pasmem-se, apenas *12% *de h.r .


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2019 às 14:36)

Boa tarde 

Este é o ponto mais fresco aqui do bairro.

Noutros locais já medi à sombra 32,9°C e vento constante entre 18 e 20 Km/h, Leste.
O anticiclone parece ainda não ter terminado a fase de instalação e continua a bombear fluxo intenso de Leste/SE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (30 Mai 2019 às 15:06)

por aqui pelas estações mais próximas deve andar na casa dos 35ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mai 2019 às 15:09)

Mais uma tarde que segue abrasadora, com 34.6ºC.
Não se ve ninguém pelas ruas, parece o Alentejo, mas neste caso é o Ribatejo.


----------



## fsl (30 Mai 2019 às 15:34)

Termómetro em Nova-Oeiras já marca 36.1ºC... e parece não ficar por ali!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mai 2019 às 16:00)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Ás 14h (UTC) , Setúbal era a cidade mais quente da rede IPMA  com *35.1ºc* , a esta hora a minha estação em Azeitão regista *36.3ºc* , e contínua a subir , com vento moderado de *NE* e apenas *14%* de *HR*


----------



## RStorm (30 Mai 2019 às 16:09)

Boa Tarde
Mas que tarde abrasadora  Mal se pode sair à rua e nem à sombra se consegue estar...
O vento sopra fraco de leste, tendo sido temporariamente forte durante a madrugada/manhã, fazendo com que a mínima de hoje fosse alta *18,1ºC*. Veremos a próxima madrugada, vai ser jeitosa vai...  

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *16,5ºC *
Máxima: *32,6ºC *

T. Atual: *34,1ºC *
HR: 14% 
Vento: E / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (30 Mai 2019 às 16:15)

Boa tarde, por aqui estão 35ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mai 2019 às 17:18)

Boa tarde.
Dia fresquinho... só que não... Máxima de 36.2°C... Felizmente já vai caindo, mesmo assim ainda estão 35.


----------



## meko60 (30 Mai 2019 às 17:47)

Boa tarde,quentinha.
Sigo 34,3ºC que por agora é a máxima do dia.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (30 Mai 2019 às 17:57)

A máxima aqui foi de 35.8ºC, agora ainda estão 35ºC


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mai 2019 às 18:01)

Dia bastante quente por Coimbra, depois de uma madrugada abafada, e à chegada à Figueira o cenário não é muito diferente, felizmente amanhã já teremos uma ligeira descida da temperatura


----------



## RStorm (30 Mai 2019 às 18:01)

Máxima até agora *35,2ºC*. Começou a descer e já vai nos *34,7ºC*, a ver se mantém-se esse ritmo... 
A lestada voltou a carregar e vai soprando moderada com algumas rajadas. 

T. Atual: *34,7ºC *
HR: 15% 
Vento: E / 11,9 Km/H


----------



## MeteoMP (30 Mai 2019 às 19:40)

Boa tarde!
Dia muito quente marcado pelo céu limpo mas com um azul bonito, nada de poeiras e por vento de Leste que não ajuda muito ...
Mais uma noite difícil para dormir 
Dados de hoje, 30/05/2019

T.Max - 35,9°C
T. min - 22.0°C


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2019 às 20:54)

Boas, 

33,1 de máxima. 
23 graus de minima

27 graus agora. 

Resumindo, não bateu os 34,1 graus do último episódio de calor deste mês.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mai 2019 às 21:22)

E depois de um dia de inferno, a noite segue pelo mesmo caminho, bastante quente.
Hoje o dia foi para esquecer, pois nem agora ás 7 da tarde se conseguia trabalhar, estava a instalar o sistema de rega, e os tubos até me queimavam as mãos, e o suor pingava-me pela cabeça abaixo.
Hoje o sol, parece-me estar a incidir num angulo diferente do que tem estado até agora, pois hoje conseguiu entrar mesmo debaixo de árvores, onde nunca tinha visto o sol, e o mesmo se passou no vale da minha horta, onde, ás 7 da tarde já a sombra vai ao meio do terreno, e hoje apenas cobria a parte inicial.
Acho que vou ter de fugir para uma local com ar condicionado, até este calor se ir embora.

A evapotranspiração diária está quase a rondar os 7 mm, não á rega que aguente.


----------



## remember (30 Mai 2019 às 21:27)

Nova máxima do ano de 34.9°C e 20% de HR e esta tosse alérgica que não me larga com este tempo ainda pior...

Agora, 29.3°C e 32% de HR, noite de calor em perspectiva de novo. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2019 às 21:31)

Parece que na próxima madrugada será diferente. Vai entrar outro quadrante de vento, injectado alguma frescura e humidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mai 2019 às 21:34)

*32,7ºC* de máxima.

Pela ilha de calor lisboeta deve passado dos 35ºC, o que poderia representar novo recordo do mês. Até dia 2 é copy paste. 

Estação de Mora nunca mais apareceu no mapa do IPMA...


----------



## Geopower (30 Mai 2019 às 22:00)

Máxima do dia: 31.7°C.
Temperatura começou a descer depois das 14h  quando o vento rodou para  NW. Por volta das 18h voltou a subir com o vento a rodar para o quadrante Norte.

Neste momento noite segue tropical com 25.2°C. Vento fraco de norte.
Registo do poente a oeste:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mai 2019 às 22:10)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Afinal não foi o dia mais quente do ano, e ainda bem!  Contudo uma máxima tórrida de 36.9°c , e com a HR a tocar novamente nos 11%  Neste momemto ainda 27.8°c , e a descer bem mais devagar que ontem  Hoje sim, se não aparecer o vento de Sul devo ter mínima tropical! Amanhã é mais do mesmo, e Sábado a prometer ser o mais escaldante deste evento, mas veremos! Hoje  também ficou abaixo do modelado devido à rotação do vento para SW , que foi fraco pela tarde, mas que funcionou como sempre muito bem como A/C natural 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2019 às 22:20)

Boas pessoal,

Hoje recebi uma boa novidade aqui sobre a meteo do concelho de Cascais, provavelmente muitos de nós vamos ficar satisfeitos. Ora bem, a câmara municipal desde o início do ano que está com um projecto de instalação de estações meteorológicas. Curiosamente uma das pessoas que está  à frente do projecto, na parte informática, é uma pessoa amiga, o mundo é pequeno. 
Adiantou me que serão 10 estações, espalhadas pelo concelho. Como é lógico perguntei logo as localizações, foi me dito que só sabia de 2, pelo menos para já, uma no centro interpretação da duna da Cresmina Guincho(é uma Davids que está por lá há uns 3 anos) e outra é em Talaide no limite do concelho. Os dados das estações serão publicos, no site do município. Vamos ver se é desta que o reino do vento vai ter cobertura...
---
Lestada forte e 27 graus!
Pois é este mês vai fechar com 2 mínimas de 23 graus, é obra!!


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mai 2019 às 22:53)

Fui à rua e continua bastante abafado, sem uma pontinha de vento para refrescar


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mai 2019 às 22:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Hoje recebi uma boa novidade aqui sobre a meteo do concelho de Cascais, provavelmente muitos de nós vamos ficar satisfeitos. Ora bem, a câmara municipal desde o início do ano que está com um projecto de instalação de estações meteorológicas. Curiosamente uma das pessoas que está  à frente do projecto, na parte informática, é uma pessoa amiga, o mundo é pequeno.
> Adiantou me que serão 10 estações, espalhadas pelo concelho. Como é lógico perguntei logo as localizações, foi me dito que só sabia de 2, pelo menos para já, uma no centro interpretação da duna da Cresmina Guincho(é uma Davids que está por lá há uns 3 anos) e outra é em Talaide no limite do concelho. Os dados das estações serão publicos, no site do município. Vamos ver se é desta que o reino do vento vai ter cobertura...
> ...


Grande notícia João, excelente iniciativa da autarquia de Cascais, os meus parabéns  Todos vão ficar a ganhar com este projecto, inclusive este fórum  Finalmente a terra do vento vai ter registos à altura do fenômeno 

27°c estáveis 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2019 às 23:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> ---
> Lestada forte e 27 graus!
> *Pois é este mês vai fechar com 2 mínimas de 23 graus, é obra!!*



Diria que é, mais um fenómeno sobrenatural do que obra do acaso , normalmente as noites tropicais são mais frequentes no Algarve e para estranho que pareça, nem 1 existiu este mês,.que é uma raridade, dado as temperaturas registadas, nem nortada nem lestada conseguiu dar 1 noite tropical por aqui.


----------



## meko60 (30 Mai 2019 às 23:10)

Boa noite.
Depopis de uma máxima de 34,6ºC, sigo com 27,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2019 às 23:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Diria que é, mais um fenómeno sobrenatural do que obra do acaso , normalmente as noites tropicais são mais frequentes no Algarve e para estranho que pareça, nem 1 existiu este mês,.que é uma raridade, dado as temperaturas registadas, nem nortada nem lestada conseguiu dar 1 noite tropical por aqui.



No total tive 3 mínimas tropicais.
Sim vocês têm mínimas tropicais em doses industriais. Aqui a questão é que as lestadas estão cada vez mais potentes na faixa costeira ocidental, este mês os dois cabos do distrito de Lisboa, tiveram máximas de 32-34 graus, e temperaturas nocturnas de 26/27 graus.
São valores surreais, para o clima daquela faixa costeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2019 às 23:33)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Grande notícia João, excelente iniciativa da autarquia de Cascais, os meus parabéns  Todos vão ficar a ganhar com este projecto, inclusive este fórum  Finalmente a terra do vento vai ter registos à altura do fenômeno
> 
> 27°c estáveis
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Verdade, demoraram avançar com o projecto, mas pronto está quase aí.
Deixa me saber a localização das outras 8 estações, estou curioso.


----------



## remember (30 Mai 2019 às 23:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, demoraram avançar com o projecto, mas pronto está quase aí.
> Deixa me saber a localização das outras 8 estações, estou curioso.



Boa noite, estava agora aqui a ver no site da Davis e aparece uma na AHBVC será dessas novas?
Noite complicada a que se avizinha, 28.5ºC no quarto e 28.7ºC na sala... Anda no sobe e desce lá fora, 28.3ºC, 34% de HR e vento fraco de Norte!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mai 2019 às 23:55)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia com temperaturas à grande! A máxima foi a mais alta do ano aqui pela Charneca, superando os 34,9°C registados no evento anterior. A mínima também foi surpreendente, chegando aos 19,7°C, sendo que a temperatura apenas permaneceu abaixo dos 20°C durante 12 minutos, um absurdo! Nem em agosto se atingem estas temperaturas... 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 35,0°C 
Mín: 19,7°C 
Rajada máxima: 21 km/h NNE 
ÍUV máx: 10
HR mín: 17% (!!!) 

Corroios 
Máx: 36,4°C 
Mín: 21,4°C 

Agora estão ainda 22,8°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2019 às 00:05)

remember disse:


> Boa noite, estava agora aqui a ver no site da Davis e aparece uma na AHBVC será dessas novas?
> Noite complicada a que se avizinha, 28.5ºC no quarto e 28.7ºC na sala... Anda no sobe e desce lá fora, 28.3ºC, 34% de HR e vento fraco de Norte!



Não sei se essa fará parte da rede, mas essa já existe há 5 anos com dados públicos.


----------



## Geopower (31 Mai 2019 às 07:10)

Bom dia.
Mais um dia de calor à vista.
Mínima: 19.4°C.
Neste momento 20.5°C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco de SE.
Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## remember (31 Mai 2019 às 07:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não sei se essa fará parte da rede, mas essa já existe há 5 anos com dados públicos.


Bom dia,

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.
Realmente a entrada de ar húmido durante a noite e a ausência de vento, ajudaram a descer a temperatura até aos 20.3°C, por volta das 3:40, altura em que a humidade ficou acima dos 70%, janelas todas abertas a noite toda e a sauna continua lol

Dados actuais:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (31 Mai 2019 às 09:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Hoje recebi uma boa novidade aqui sobre a meteo do concelho de Cascais, provavelmente muitos de nós vamos ficar satisfeitos. Ora bem, a câmara municipal desde o início do ano que está com um projecto de instalação de estações meteorológicas. Curiosamente uma das pessoas que está  à frente do projecto, na parte informática, é uma pessoa amiga, o mundo é pequeno.
> Adiantou me que serão 10 estações, espalhadas pelo concelho. Como é lógico perguntei logo as localizações, foi me dito que só sabia de 2, pelo menos para já, uma no centro interpretação da duna da Cresmina Guincho(é uma Davids que está por lá há uns 3 anos) e outra é em Talaide no limite do concelho. Os dados das estações serão publicos, no site do município. Vamos ver se é desta que o reino do vento vai ter cobertura...
> ...



Excelentes notícias para esta comunidade científica . Já há muito que circulava a ideia aqui no Fórum, de realizar um Crowdfunding para instalar uma Estação algures nessa zona dado o potencial que dispõe. Aguardamos por novidades 

Relativamente ao seguimento, mínima de *18,4ºC* e máxima do ano igualada ontem (*34,7ºC*).


----------



## MeteoMP (31 Mai 2019 às 10:37)

Bom dia a todos! 
Temperatura tropical mas se descesse 0,1°C, deixava de ser. Ficou-se pelos 20°C certos!
Vento fraco ou quase nulo, humidade a descer e portanto mais um dia igual aos outros.

Perdi a conta as vezes em que me levantei hoje para ir beber água


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2019 às 11:35)

Bom dia 

Ponte Vasco da Gama 

25,0°C

51%

Na Póvoa estavam já 29°C meia hora atrás. 
Vento fraco < 5 Km/h, Leste





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2019 às 11:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Hoje recebi uma boa novidade aqui sobre a meteo do concelho de Cascais, provavelmente muitos de nós vamos ficar satisfeitos. Ora bem, a câmara municipal desde o início do ano que está com um projecto de instalação de estações meteorológicas. Curiosamente uma das pessoas que está  à frente do projecto, na parte informática, é uma pessoa amiga, o mundo é pequeno.
> Adiantou me que serão 10 estações, espalhadas pelo concelho. Como é lógico perguntei logo as localizações, foi me dito que só sabia de 2, pelo menos para já, uma no centro interpretação da duna da Cresmina Guincho(é uma Davids que está por lá há uns 3 anos) e outra é em Talaide no limite do concelho. Os dados das estações serão publicos, no site do município. Vamos ver se é desta que o reino do vento vai ter cobertura...
> ...


Off topic: Lembro-me de ter lido que havia projectos de instalação de eólicas no concelho. Terá algo a ver? Qual é a intenção de criação dessa rede fe estações?

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Mai 2019 às 11:59)

Bom dia pessoal,

Hoje a subir mais devagarinho , e com mais humidade que ontem durante a manhã, mas pouco significativa! A mínima voltou a não ser tropical, 18.6ºc, contudo agora já vai aquecendo bem, e está tudo preparado para mais uma tarde com o assador ligado 

Tatual: 30.1ºc , 24% de HR e vento fraco predominate de ESE.


----------



## meko60 (31 Mai 2019 às 12:09)

Bom dia!
Com uma mínima de 19,1ºC, sigo com 26,7ºC.Veremos se a máx. de ontem é ultrapassada.


----------



## belem (31 Mai 2019 às 12:12)

MeteoMP disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> Temperatura tropical mas se descesse 0,1°C, deixava de ser. Ficou-se pelos 20°C certos!
> Vento fraco ou quase nulo, humidade a descer e portanto mais um dia igual aos outros.
> 
> Perdi a conta as vezes em que me levantei hoje para ir beber água



Tens que ter uma garrafa de água, na mesa de cabeceira.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2019 às 12:15)

StormRic disse:


> Off topic: Lembro-me de ter lido que havia projectos de instalação de eólicas no concelho. Terá algo a ver? Qual é a intenção de criação dessa rede fe estações?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk



Não sei se estará relacionado com isso, julgo que não. 
Aquilo que me foi dito é que a câmara quer  fazer registos de dados de vento, precipitação, temperatura, ou seja uma base de dados própria, sendo que o outro objectivo é ter os dados públicos para que qualquer pessoa possa aceder. Como tenho um "infiltrado" no projecto, vou tentando saber mais pormenores e comunicarei.
-----

A mínima lá caiu fruto do vento de Sul, desceu aos 18,4 graus, contudo à 1:00 da manhã ainda estava lestada e 27 graus.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Mai 2019 às 12:23)

belem disse:


> Tens que ter uma garrafa de água, na mesa de cabeceira.



Grande sentido de humor, muito bom .


----------



## RStorm (31 Mai 2019 às 13:01)

Bom dia

Noite abafada com temperaturas na ordem dos 22-23ºC, mas graças à entrada de ar fresco e húmido a meio da madrugada obtive mínima de *17,0ºC*. 
Agora este final de manhã segue novamente quente, mas não tanto como ontem, graças a uma brisa que vai soprando de N/NW. 

Ontem em relação à máxima, falei cedo demais... acabou por subir até aos *35,6ºC*, nova anual *  *A ver até onde vai hoje  

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *18,1ºC *
Máxima: *35,6ºC *

T. Atual: *28,5ºC *
HR: 32% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mai 2019 às 13:09)

Boa tarde,
Pensava que a noite iria ser bem pior, pois demorou bastante para arrerfecer, ás 23 horas ainda estavam 22ºC, mas esta madrugada ás 6 da manhã já estavam 15ºC, e ainda houve direito a uma boa humidade deixada pelo orvalho.
Mas agora já começa a aquecer bem novamente, vai ser outra tarde de "morrer".
32.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2019 às 13:32)

Setúbal 

34,1°C

28%

NNW 5 Km/h aumentando 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (31 Mai 2019 às 15:19)

Abrantes - 35º


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mai 2019 às 15:49)

A estação da Chamusca, segue quase com 37ºC.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2019 às 15:50)

41°C

Setúbal 


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2019 às 16:03)

A temperatura foi medida no miradouro do bairro da Bela Vista, junto ao campo da bola.

Agora à beira rio no porto, oscila entre 37°C e 38°C, consoante as brisas locais de diferentes direcções. (< 5 Km/h)
23%

Foto: da Bela Vista (41°C) para o porto (37°C)





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mai 2019 às 16:21)

Boa tarde,
Mais um dia muito mau!!!  A temperatura já chegou aos 32,3ºC na Charneca e aos 35,4ºC em Corroios, mas está agora nos 30,0ºC. A mínima foi de 18,3ºC na Charneca e de 20,8ºC em Corroios.
Maio vai acabar muito seco e extremamente quente, talvez um dos mais quentes de sempre!!!  Onde andas tu, trovoada?


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2019 às 17:00)

25 de Abril 

34°C








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (31 Mai 2019 às 17:03)

Tarde sufocante no centro de Lisboa (Saldanha). Não corre uma brisa. Nota-se bem a humidade relativa extremamente baixa.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mai 2019 às 17:08)

Hoje está como ontem... 35.8...que bafalhão!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (31 Mai 2019 às 17:23)

38.º na Marateca, A6.


----------



## fsl (31 Mai 2019 às 17:56)

Em Nova-Oeiras a Temp max de hoje ficou 3.1ºC abaixo da de ontem; 33.3ºC contra 36.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2019 às 18:17)

Seiça com uma amplitude brutal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Mai 2019 às 19:02)

Bela tarde de praia em Carcavelos, cheguei às 18h e ainda está uma brasa, com algum vento fraco. Água diria a 16°C, custa a entrar.

Mínima em Belas foi, invejem, 14,7°C ahah
Máxima por Lisboa deve ter chegado aos 35°C de novo.

Ontem 34,1°C no Geofisico,a 0,9 do recorde.

Visibilidade incrível também, consegue se ver bem o cabo Espichel e silhueta do resto para além de Tróia.


----------



## RStorm (31 Mai 2019 às 20:15)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia quente, mas felizmente não esteve tanto calor como ontem.
O vento soprou de vários quadrantes ao longo do dia, mas foi a nortada que mais marcou presença. Abençoada seja 

Mínima: *17,0ºC *
Máxima: *34,2ºC *

T. Atual: *27,1ºC *
HR: 36% 
Vento: W / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mai 2019 às 21:30)

Hoje foi mais uma tarde bem quente, tal como a de ontem, ás 16 horas estavam 37ºC.
As manhãs ainda tem sido mais ou menos amenas, sempre até á hora de almoço, que é quando o vento deixa de soprar, e o cenário muda de figura.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Mai 2019 às 21:35)

Boa noite pessoal,

Máxima do dia 35.1°c ,hoje curiosamente  Setúbal registou uma décima mais quente que por cá, o que não é muito normal,mas a explicação tem a ver com a rotação de vento a meio da tarde para Oeste , o que trouxe mais humidade marítima, e acabou por refrescar a coisa, tornando o final da mesma até agradável  Coisa que neste momento já não se passa, a lestada está de volta e neste momento nada mexe na rua, com 27.9°c estáveis 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MeteoMP (31 Mai 2019 às 22:14)

Boa noite a todos!

T.Máx - 34,8°C
T.Min - 20°C

Atual - 26,2°C
Humidade - 32%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1016,2mb

E segue-se mais uma noite daquelas ...


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2019 às 22:26)

Boas

Extremos: 18,4 graus / 30,5 graus
Actual: 25,6 graus
Lestada moderada com rajadas.

Esta manhã junto ao Raso estava um mimo, temperatura de 22 graus com vento nulo( uma raridade)
Uns belos mergulhos, a  temperatura da água estava suportável.









---

A estação de Alcácer "deu novamente coça "à estação com a temperatura máxima da rede Espanhola Aemet(37,7 graus). A máxima de Alcácer terá ido aos 38 graus e algumas décimas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mai 2019 às 22:27)

A noite segue ainda com 26ºC.
Na rua até se está bem, enquanto vai correndo uma brisa.


----------



## meko60 (31 Mai 2019 às 22:33)

Boa noite!
O dia termina com os seguintes valores. Máxima=34,4ºC ,Mínima=19ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2019 às 22:39)

Reparem na temperatura na praia do Guincho, neste momento...
@algarvio1980 era disto que falo, estas situações andam a ocorrer a uma frequência fora do normal... Não querendo ser dramático, acho algo preocupante este tipo de registos.
A estação está no areal, na barraca de apoio ao nadador Salvador.


----------



## remember (1 Jun 2019 às 00:05)

Boa noite pessoal,

que bafo dentro de casa, já passou os 29ºC no quarto e na sala, as janelas estão todas abertas,...
começar a cobrar e meto ai uma sauna a funcionar  Máxima de 34.6ºC e mínima de 20.3ºC.

O vento de Sul parece estar a entrar, já cheira a humidade, 25.2ºC, 48% de HR e vento fraco de Sul, duas mínimas tropicais no evento de 23.5ºC e 20.3ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jun 2019 às 00:23)

Boa noite,
Ontem foi um dia bastante quente e com céu limpo. A máxima foi, como já tinha dito, superior a 32°C e a mínima um pouco acima dos 18°C. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 32,3°C 
Mín: 18,1°C 
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h SO
ÍUV máx: 10 
HR mín: 28% 

Corroios 
Máx: 35,4°C
Mín: 20,8°C 

Agora estão 22,7°C e céu limpo, com a temperatura um pouco mais baixa que ontem, por esta hora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2019 às 00:28)

Máxima abaixo dos 30: *29,8ºC*
A estação netatmo aqui perto foi aos *31,8ºC
*
Humidade super baixa a esta hora: 33% e ainda 24ºC, provavelmente não será tropical, veremos. 

Fecho Maio com esta foto da Praia de Carcavelos, antes das 20h:







Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Geopower (1 Jun 2019 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Céu limpo. 20.4°C.
Vento fraco de sul.
Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.

Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jun 2019 às 09:32)

Calor já começa a apertar aqui por Alenquer, vai ser mais um dia com temperaturas anormalmente quentes.
O que parece é que próxima semana vai descer para valores mais simpáticos para quem como eu não gosta de calor assim.
A mínima por aqui bem longe de ser tropical hoje, tive 13ºC de mínima, sendo que por volta da meia noite ja estavam só 16ºC.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Jun 2019 às 09:38)

Bom dia, a máxima de ontem foi de 36ºC, por agora estão 24.4ºC, espera-se mais um dia quente, isto parece agosto já.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2019 às 09:53)

Bom dia,
Já existe tópico para o mes de junho, podem publicar por lá.


----------

